# HUAWEI Y7 PRIME (2018)/NOVA 2 LITE/LDN-LX2/LDN-L21/LDN-TL10 General Discussion



## Nomorenoless (May 14, 2018)

Huawei Y7 Prime (2018) is a phone that packs 6 inches HD+ Fullview IPS Display with Qualcomm Snapdragon 430 and 3gb of ram/32gb of internal storage. It has a dual camera setup of 13+2mp 2,2 aperture and a front camera of 8mp 2,0 aperture. This phone was released April, 2018 and has Android 8.0 onboard with a kernel that is attached in here. I ask for a cooperation with XDA developers and I hope that we, users, help you as well in return. I hope that these device will soon have its custom recovery, root guide, custom kernel, and etc.

This is the link for its kernel source code, "LDN" is the name of the device: http://download-c1.huawei.com/downl...oadId=98800&version=416724&siteCode=worldwide

I hope for a better future with this phone I'm using:fingers-crossede32::cyclops:


----------



## ondoy1943 (May 26, 2018)

no more hope for the future because 60 days from now huawei will no longer provide bootloader unlock codes for the device. so there is a race to have all these devices already in the hands of customers to have their respective bootloaders unlocked by securing the unlock codes before the 60 days lapse. on to the race......


----------



## Nomorenoless (May 29, 2018)

ondoy1943 said:


> no more hope for the future because 60 days from now huawei will no longer provide bootloader unlock codes for the device. so there is a race to have all these devices already in the hands of customers to have their respective bootloaders unlocked by securing the unlock codes before the 60 days lapse. on to the race......

Click to collapse



Yah huhuhu I still hope there is hope within 60 days


----------



## FyFyVy (Jun 14, 2018)

m00nlight3r said:


> Hi there is a group out there you pay 4.99 and they will give you a bootloader key try here www.ministryofsolutions.com

Click to collapse



Im already working on it. About that open source kernel (its for y7 2018) not y7 prime but with some changes (since its the same hardware except 2 gb ram and single cam) should be okay. I just need a device tree as of the moment


----------



## Nomorenoless (Jun 15, 2018)

FyFyVy said:


> Im already working on it. About that open source kernel (its for y7 2018) not y7 prime but with some changes (since its the same hardware except 2 gb ram and single cam) should be okay. I just need a device tree as of the moment

Click to collapse



Thank you very much I REALLY REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR KINDNESS


----------



## Nomorenoless (Jun 15, 2018)

FyFyVy said:


> Im already working on it. About that open source kernel (its for y7 2018) not y7 prime but with some changes (since its the same hardware except 2 gb ram and single cam) should be okay. I just need a device tree as of the moment

Click to collapse



I'm looking forward in your own made custom recovery for Huawei Y7 prime 2018?


----------



## JoyoSahab (Jun 18, 2018)

Can we root this...???


----------



## JoyoSahab (Jun 18, 2018)

i have unlocked its bootloader through code which i buy online
now how can i root this


----------



## skellum (Jun 25, 2018)

JoyoSahab said:


> i have unlocked its bootloader through code which i buy online
> now how can i root this

Click to collapse



can you provide the procedure of unlocking bootloader of Nova 2 Lite please?


----------



## JoyoSahab (Jun 29, 2018)

skellum said:


> can you provide the procedure of unlocking bootloader of Nova 2 Lite please?

Click to collapse



Bro i have unlocked through www.ministryofsolutions.com
You can also try


----------



## m00nlight3r (Jul 1, 2018)

*Help with root Huawei y7 prime 2018*

HI,
Great you got a forum for this phone Im just wondering has anyone found a way to root a huawei y7 prime 2018 LDN-121 model i have the bootloader key so im all set for roooting the device.

thank you 

moonlighter


----------



## JoyoSahab (Jul 1, 2018)

m00nlight3r said:


> HI,
> Great you got a forum for this phone Im just wondering has anyone found a way to root a huawei y7 prime 2018 LDN-121 model i have the bootloader key so im all set for roooting the device.
> 
> thank you
> ...

Click to collapse



Boss i am also searching the way but could not find... Plzz know me when you find it


----------



## JoyoSahab (Jul 11, 2018)

Rooted successfully with the help of great man Tayyab from the ministryofsolutions.com


----------



## safrassm (Jul 13, 2018)

screenshot not showing 
please help me to root my device


----------



## JoyoSahab (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## motobenny (Aug 4, 2018)

I have downloaded the source code, but how can I make a custom rom from it?


----------



## m00nlight3r (Aug 10, 2018)

Im having trouble with twrp looping so i neeed the stock img to fix it can anyone please help me with this problem for huawei y7 prime 2018  ldn-L21


----------



## Kabeca (Aug 10, 2018)

m00nlight3r said:


> Im having trouble with twrp looping so i neeed the stock img to fix it can anyone please help me with this problem for huawei y7 prime 2018 ldn-L21

Click to collapse



Huawei has a desktop recovery software for updating and requesting for recovery images.


----------



## vichaos (Sep 13, 2018)

*cheers*

guys I have an LDN-LX3 I'm looking for rooting it, you the Devs are heros


----------



## MD shahine (Oct 8, 2018)

Really i need a way to root the fla lx2 ( y9 2018 ).
Is it really hard to root those huawei divices?
Since i saw that few phones can be rooted and many are not.
Thanks for helping:* 
Hope u reply


----------



## Hari tharan (Oct 26, 2018)

I have downloaded the source code, but how can I make a custom rom from it?
I'm using Huawei Nova 2 Lite how to root my device please help me


----------



## adeii (Oct 29, 2018)

Hari tharan said:


> I have downloaded the source code, but how can I make a custom rom from it?
> I'm using Huawei Nova 2 Lite how to root my device please help me

Click to collapse



Does sourcecode contain /kernel, /vendor folders only or you had found something more like device tree?
This should be enough to make custom recovery first, but for custom rom...something is missing.


----------



## adeii (Oct 29, 2018)

I made backup of some partitions of LDN-L21B (Y7 P. '18) with stock rom (8.0.0.134-C432) [email protected].
There are no classic /boot, but partition /aboot, /kernel, /bootfail and /ramdisk; (i guess boot is splinted to kernel and ramdisk).
Stock recovery is splitted to /recovery_ramdisk and /recovery_vendor (i guess also /kernel, since no zImage on unpacked image)
There is also eRecovery with parts /erecovery_kernel, /erecovery_ramdisk and /erecovery_vendor. (/er_kernel is the same as /kernel). May be useful for future projects.


----------



## nena2410 (Oct 31, 2018)

I use y7 prime 2018(ldn-l21) but I can't find twrp file on Google can someone please send me a link and is there any other way to install it without pc


----------



## adeii (Nov 1, 2018)

nena2410 said:


> I use y7 prime 2018(ldn-l21) but I can't find twrp file on Google can someone please send me a link and is there any other way to install it without pc

Click to collapse



1 - its not made yet; 
2 - we have to use PC to flash future twrp.img via fastboot command in bootloader mode...or it could be done with rooted phone, in terminal like: _dd if=twrp.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p43_ 
I guess it should be flash to /recovery_ramdisk partition.


----------



## Hari tharan (Nov 1, 2018)

adeii said:


> Does sourcecode contain /kernel, /vendor folders only or you had found something more like device tree?
> This should be enough to make custom recovery first, but for custom rom...something is missing.

Click to collapse



Okay thank you


----------



## nena2410 (Nov 1, 2018)

Can someone tell me step by step if I can root y7 prime 2018(ldn-l21) without any custom recovery.?
Becase I can't find any custom recovery on internet
and king root and other apps don't work.


----------



## adeii (Nov 5, 2018)

nena2410 said:


> Can someone tell me step by step if I can root y7 prime 2018(ldn-l21) without any custom recovery.?
> Becase I can't find any custom recovery on internet
> and king root and other apps don't work.

Click to collapse



This guy did it over teamviewer and flexihub for 4$ ministryofsolutions.com/huawei-bootloader-unlock-paid-service-html. Cracking bootloader code will ERASE all data in phone (internal memory also). After 1st boot of phone, turn on adb debug and oem unlocking. Then unlock bootloader (in bootloader mode) with code that you got from "ministry of solutions"-guy and it will ERASE all data again. Use this guide.
Now easy part, overwrite ramdisk part of bootloader with patched ramdisk and install Magisk Manager to got rooted phone, with no need for custom recovery! Use this guide!


----------



## adeii (Nov 14, 2018)

TWRP is compiled (android 8.0 branch) and can not boot. 
Error: dtb not found. Dummy (empty) recovery.img-dt or *.img-dtb not helping.

UPDATE: Built again, but no luck.
Even: flashboot boot zImage ramdisk.cpio.gz
freeze and do not boot to recovery. (zImage is stock from /kernel and ramdisk is from compiled TWRP recovery.img.
Even ramdisk from TRT-Lx1 TWRP do not work on Y7 Prime 2018. Any way to patch kernel to work with twrp?!


----------



## adeii (Nov 15, 2018)

With "cat /proc/config.gz > config.gz" and "adb pull config.gz", I got (stock) kernel config from Y7 Prime 2018. if someone needed.


----------



## adeii (Nov 18, 2018)

Honor 7A and Honor 7C also has the same CPU MSM8937 but no twrp for them.
Honor 6A has older system, EMUI 5.1 and CPU MSM8937.
I tried to port Honor 6A's TWRP to stock recovery of Y7 Prime 2018..
.
It boots, but extremely unstable and reboots to recovery after 2 sec. You can not bypass recovery-loop, only way is to reflash original recovery_ramdisk in bootloader mode.
If someone can help, to make stable twrp, link is https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=285727.

Use _fastboot flash recovery_ramdisk rec_ramdisk_honor6a.img_ and _fastboot reboot_ to reboot to system. Then reboot to recovery using some app or adb command... Be sure that you already make backup of stock recovery_ramdisk for re-flashing / unbricking.

update: problem is probably in many *.rc files in /recovery_ramdisk but also in symlinked files from /vendor


----------



## adeii (Nov 26, 2018)

TWRP 3.2.3 for Toronto (Y7 2017) by Kiruha21, successfully ported for London (Y7 [Prime] 2018) !!!
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603859487

Still in beta phase!!! WORKS, BUT USE ON YOUR RESPONSIBILITY!!!

Limitations: 
- stock /data and its part /sdcard (or /internal_sd) are encrypted and folders and files have fuzzy names
- screencap -p *.png and sideload do not work
- adb can not write on /external_sd even as root

Pros:
- charger animation works (green cycle and flashbolt)
- reboot to system, recovery, bootloader and power off works
- mounting of partitions works
- reading files works
- terminal can write files

Installation:
-Back up stock /recovery_ramdisk partition (terminal > su > dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p43 of=/storage/5CEB-2300/stock_recovery_ramdisk.img)
-Boot to bootloader mode (power off Y7 and hold Vol- and Power until white Bootloader screen)
-Flash twrp via fastboot (fastboot flash recovery_ramdisk rec_ramdisk_trt2ldn_port1.img)
-Reboot to system (fastboot reboot)
-After that, reboot to twrp recovery (adb reboot recovery) or use some app like 3Minit rebooter or use Vol+ + Power combo on turned off Y7.


----------



## futuristicsam (Dec 16, 2018)

adeii said:


> TWRP 3.2.3 for Toronto (Y7 2017) by Kiruha21, successfully ported for London (Y7 [Prime] 2018) !!!
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603859487
> 
> Still in beta phase!!! WORKS, BUT USE ON YOUR RESPONSIBILITY!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Im a few minutes from trying it... have you flashed any zip with the recovery or do a nandroid backup?... Do I need an sdcard to flash zip if internal storage is encrypted or it works regardless?...Also can I sideload zip via adb?

Update: Sorry about the adb question. Didnt read correctly. Works as you said. Thank you. I'll try to find sd card or otg for flashing zip.


----------



## kalfish (Dec 17, 2018)

It's a mid-range phone and yeah it does well in that category.


----------



## adeii (Dec 23, 2018)

futuristicsam said:


> Update: Sorry about the adb question. Didnt read correctly. Works as you said. Thank you. I'll try to find sd card or otg for flashing zip.

Click to collapse



OTG and Sideload not work. Have to use adb push to /tmp (or /data/tmp) or use external sd.
/data and /sdcard have most of crypted folders and files and can not backup on stock rom.


----------



## Proseph (Dec 24, 2018)

Which partition contains boot.img? I need to pull it via ADB in order to install magisk using the patched boot.img method. I have a Y7 Prime 2018 (LDN-LX2) running Ressurection Remix GSI and it's limited to ADB root only


----------



## Proseph (Dec 26, 2018)

adeii said:


> OTG and Sideload not work. Have to use adb push to /tmp (or /data/tmp) or use external sd.
> /data and /sdcard have most of crypted folders and files and can not backup on stock rom.

Click to collapse



Which partition contains boot.img? I need to pull it via ADB in order to install magisk using the patched boot.img method. I have a Y7 Prime 2018 (LDN-LX2) running Ressurection Remix GSI and it's limited to ADB root only


----------



## adeii (Dec 26, 2018)

Proseph said:


> Which partition contains boot.img? I need to pull it via ADB in order to install magisk using the patched boot.img method. I have a Y7 Prime 2018 (LDN-LX2) running Ressurection Remix GSI and it's limited to ADB root only

Click to collapse



No boot.img in Oreo.  There are kernel.img and ramdisk.img, Magisk patches ramdisk.img.
Backing up of kernel, ramdisk, e/recovery also works in TWRP but just to external Micro SD.
If you disable forced encryption of /data and /sdcard, you could also backup to internal storage.

```
/kernel            emmc     /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/kernel            flags=display="Kernel";backup=1;flashimg
/ramdisk           emmc     /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/ramdisk           flags=display="Boot_RamDisk";backup=1;flashimg
```

Run in terminal:_* ls -l /dev/block/platform/soc/7824900.sdhci/by-name*_ to list all partitions.


```
Partitions in LDN-L21, should be the same

kernel -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p41
ramdisk -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p42
recovery_ramdisk -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p43
system -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p54
userdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p55
vendor -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p51
```


----------



## Proseph (Dec 26, 2018)

adeii said:


> No boot.img in Oreo.  There are kernel.img and ramdisk.img, Magisk patches ramdisk.img.
> Backing up of kernel, ramdisk, e/recovery also works in TWRP but just to external Micro SD.
> If you disable forced encryption of /data and /sdcard, you could also backup to internal storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I successfully installed magisk. Is there a way to set selinux mode to permissive? I've tried multiple apps but it won't work and tried the command "setenforce 0" via adb but it says "invalid argument"


----------



## adeii (Dec 26, 2018)

Proseph said:


> Thanks. I successfully installed magisk. Is there a way to set selinux mode to permissive? I've tried multiple apps but it won't work and tried the command "setenforce 0" via adb but it says "invalid argument"

Click to collapse



If you decompile ramdisk.img, you will got /split_img/ramdisk.img-cmdline with ending:
*... androidboot.selinux=enforcing buildvariant=user* you could change it to *androidboot.selinux=permissive buildvariant=userdebug*
and recompile it.


----------



## Proseph (Dec 27, 2018)

adeii said:


> If you decompile ramdisk.img, you will got /split_img/ramdisk.img-cmdline with ending:
> *... androidboot.selinux=enforcing buildvariant=user* you could change it to *androidboot.selinux=permissive buildvariant=userdebug*
> and recompile it.

Click to collapse



I tried it and flashed it, but the SELinux status is still enforcing


----------



## adeii (Dec 27, 2018)

Proseph said:


> I tried it and flashed it, but the SELinux status is still enforcing

Click to collapse



What is manifestation of enforced SELinux? I have not enough knowledge about it.
SELinuxModeChanger said about gone permissive, but went on enforcing on next start.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/selinux-mode-inverter-t3775271 Magisk module also does not work.

Next module, let me change type from user to userdebug, but can not add *ro.build.selinux* to prop.default (manually add also not helping).
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/module-magiskhide-props-config-t3789228

UPDATE: If change ro.debuggable=1, ro.secure=0, ro.build.type=userdebug, also can't add/change selinux.
UPDATE2: Kernel recompile is needing! Change CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y to n.


----------



## Proseph (Dec 27, 2018)

adeii said:


> What is manifestation of enforced SELinux? I have not enough knowledge about it.
> SELinuxModeChanger said about gone permissive, but went on enforcing on next start.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/selinux-mode-inverter-t3775271 Magisk module also does not work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to recompile kernel? And where to find CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX?


----------



## adeii (Dec 27, 2018)

Proseph said:


> How to recompile kernel? And where to find CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX?

Click to collapse



First post of this thread got link to LDN kernel sourcecode. Default config is:  arch/arm64/configs/merge_msm8937_64_defconfig.
I guess it is similar to https://github.com/adeii/kernel_huawei_msm8937 and set london_se_defconfig as config.
I followed the manual, but I can not finish compiling.


----------



## adeii (Jan 4, 2019)

2 more ports of TWRP, but still not completed. Just proof of concept 

* TWRP 3.2.1 using TWRP autoporter + TWRP 3.2.3 for Y7 2017 = 
got TWRP with working sideload, mounts, adb,terminal, but no otg (32bit vs 64bit conflict), no mtp and no data decrypting
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603893360

* TWRP 3.2.1 using TWRP for P10 Lite (with Kirin 6280 cpu) + ported TWRP for Y7 
= got TWRP with working OTG and mounts, but no adb, no mtp, no sideload and no data decrypting
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603892656

Encrypted files in /data can not be copied = no /data backup.
Still can not combine these two for fully working twrp...Any help?!


----------



## adeii (Jan 7, 2019)

New, better port of TWRP 3.2.1 for Y7 (Prime) 2018 / LDN-L21
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603893514

Working:
mounts all partitions, mount usb_otg, adb, sideload, flashing, wiping, terminal, reboot to system/recovery/bootloader/turn off...

Not working:
mtp, decrypting /data files, backup of /data

UPDATE: At least, /data_image (emmc) can be backed up on 32GB+ external sd and/or usb drive and on PC via adb with:
adb exec-out dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p55 > data-emmc-backup.img (about 25GB)


----------



## Proseph (Jan 16, 2019)

adeii said:


> New, better port of TWRP 3.2.1 for Y7 (Prime) 2018 / LDN-L21
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603893514
> 
> Working:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, can you kindly upload stock recovery ramdisk? My drive got corrupted and I don't want to download full firmware just to pull it..

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

Planning to build a permissive kernel for Huawei Y7 Prime (LDN-LX2), I just need to setup my Linux machine. 

We need permissive kernel in order to successfully boot Android Pie GSIs since only HavocOS and phhuson's Pie GSIs work with enforcing kernel. It is also needed to fix backlight bug when running 8.1 or 9.0 GSIs


----------



## adeii (Jan 16, 2019)

Proseph said:


> Hey, can you kindly upload stock recovery ramdisk? My drive got corrupted and I don't want to download full firmware just to pull it..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure! https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603879155 stock rec_ramdisk
and stock with adb.secure=0 at https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603853321
Good luck with building!


----------



## adeii (Jan 27, 2019)

New, better port of TWRP 3.2.x for Y7 (Prime) 2018 / LDN-L21
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=11410963190603909865
Ported from TWRP for Honor 7C / LDN-L29

Working:
mounts all partitions, mount usb_otg, adb, mtp, sideload, flashing, wiping, terminal, reboot to system/recovery/bootloader/turn off, 
backing up of data_image

Not working:
decrypting /data files, backup of /data, screencapture


----------



## Nathorakain (Jan 29, 2019)

adeii said:


> New, better port of TWRP 3.2.x for Y7 (Prime) 2018 / LDN-L21
> 
> Ported from TWRP for Honor 7C / LDN-L29
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, just wondering before i download and try if this is compatible with LDN-LX2 (nova 2 lite dual sim) it will be my first time venturing into this side of things with android devices so not sure if there's any differences or concerns


----------



## adeii (Jan 30, 2019)

Nathorakain said:


> Hi, just wondering before i download and try if this is compatible with LDN-LX2 (nova 2 lite dual sim) it will be my first time venturing into this side of things with android devices so not sure if there's any differences or concerns

Click to collapse



Theoretically, it is same telephone (msm8937, emui 8.0, treble) just make sure that you have unlocked bootloader (since june 2018. you must pay about 4$ for service) and backed up stock recovery_ramdisk partition (it is  /dev/block/mmcblk0p43 on LDN-L21B or  /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/recovery_ramdisk or /dev/block/platform/soc/7824900.sdhci/by-name/recovery_ramdisk) or got it extracted from stock rom's UPDATE.APP.

Also, you need for restore stock ramdisk and recovery_ramdisk for every upgrade.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Feb 12, 2019)

adeii said:


> First post of this thread got link to LDN kernel sourcecode. Default config is: arch/arm64/configs/merge_msm8937_64_defconfig.
> I guess it is similar to https://github.com/adeii/kernel_huawei_msm8937 and set london_se_defconfig as config.
> I followed the manual, but I can not finish compiling.

Click to collapse


@adeii,
Hey, just bought the LDN-LX2 (Huawei Nova 2 Lite) a few months ago and saw that you guys were compiling the kernel for compatibility with Pie GSIs. I thought I could help so this is the result, https://github.com/EzzPrograms/huawei_kernel_msm8937 (This one is based on the latest open source files on Huawei's website). I fixed the include file errors so it should compile fine. Now, the only thing I'm still stuck at is that the GSI (even Oreo) does not boot. If anyone knows how to debug this so I could see the source of the problem, let me know. 

Image.gz-dtb is here if you guys are curious: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wHyQjzhrbDpvrBvynt4UzXRtbS2ANMjx/view?usp=drivesdk
Oops, accidentally removed that one and I don't have a copy. Sorry!

If I helped you guys, let me know. Maybe we could figure out what to do .


----------



## adeii (Feb 16, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Image.gz-dtb is here if you guys are curious: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wHyQjzhrbDpvrBvynt4UzXRtbS2ANMjx/view?usp=drivesdk

Click to collapse



Thats a nice news, Ezz, about kernel compiling. Thank you a lot! Does it boot with stock oreo 8.x. rom?!
You have to add more files to make full kernel.img. 
_fastboot boot image.gz-dtb_ works and boot to system.
Try to flash this full kernel with
_fastboot flash kernel kernel-LDN-LX2.img_ and boot to stock rom.

This is theoretical, not yet tested by me:
I guess that GSI needs empty and decrypted /data and no dm-verity check.
There is no fstab in /kernel nor /ramdisk partition, but in /vendor/etc.
There are fstab.qcom and recovery.fstab and I guess you need to delete all ",verify" attributes and replace all "fileencryption=aes-256-xts:aes-256-cts" attributes with nothing / or "encryptable" / or "encryptable=footer" attribute.
You can do it on rooted (stock) system or in TWRP by flashing this. And then wipe/format userdata with fastboot or in TWRP and then flash gsi.img.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Feb 17, 2019)

adeii said:


> Thats a nice news, Ezz, about kernel compiling. Thank you a lot! Does it boot with stock oreo 8.x. rom?!
> You have to add more files to make full kernel.img.
> fastboot boot image.gz-dtb works and boot to system.
> Try to flash this full kernel with
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for the response! Will try the kernel image as soon as I get access to a computer here.

Also, can you link/share a tutorial on creating the kernel image? Pretty much sure it's not the zImage replacement method since you gave a kernel image instead of a ramdisk one. (Sorry, just moved from the Oppo F1 which did not have this new treble partition format  so yeah)

I'm gonna try the fstab trick first to see if encryption is not enabled by default. Will get back to you on either Monday or Tuesday (12am UTC). Hoping this works. 

Updates:



*[SOLVED]* fstab Update:
The phone now does not decrypt the /data partition. We can now say that this part of the problem is solved.

*[ONGOING]* Kernel Update:
THEORY - Kernel does finish the initialization process, but fails to load the android system.
    

Update Details:



*[fstab]*:
17/2/2019: No encryption on /data is confirmed. Considering this as *SOLVED*.
17/2/2019: Lost access to my phone since the OS doesn't know it's encrypted. RIP my phone data.

*[Kernel]*:
17/2/2019: Hmm, it boots straight to eRecovery. Something must not be right in the Image.gz-dtb. Searching for the possible answer as to why. For now, I'm going to use the stock kernel since this phone is a daily driver for me.


----------



## adeii (Feb 17, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Also, can you link/share a tutorial on creating the kernel image? Pretty much sure it's not the zImage replacement method since you gave a kernel image instead of a ramdisk one.

Click to collapse



I use Win32 version of Android Image Kitchen by osm0sis, for repacking images.
Since Oreo, boot.img is splited to kernel.img and ramdisk.img.
Also recovery.img is splited to (the same) kernel.img and recovery_ramdisk.img.
Also system.img is splited to common, google/android part system.img and vendor (this time huawei) part vendor.img.

Pre-Oreo boot.img could be unpacked to 2 folders (ramdisk and split_img) using command _unpackimg.bat boot.img_
If you _unpackimg.bat kernel.img_ , you will got empty ramdisk folder and split_img folder following files:
kernel.img-ramdiskcomp (replace text "empty" to "gzip" or you can not repack), kernel.img-ramdiskoff, kernel.img-tagsoff, kernel.img-kerneloff, kernel.img-pagesize, kernel.img-base, kernel.img-board, kernel.img-cmdline, kernel.img-zImage (that is kernel.dtb file that you had successfuly compiled!!) and kernel.img-ramdisk.cpio (filesize 0, since no files in ramdisk folder).
So I replace stock kernel.dtb with yours and rename it as kernel.img-zImage and execute _repack.bat_ to got full kernel.img (I guess cmdline for LX2 is as same as for L21).
If you _unpackimg.bat ramdisk.img_ or _unpackimg.bat recovery_ramdisk.img_ on the other hand, you will got ramdisk folder with many, many files and split_img with the same files but kernel.img-zImage will got filesize 0.



EzzUsesAndroid said:


> THEORY - Kernel does finish the initialization process, but fails to load the android system.[/HIDE]
> 17/2/2019: No encryption on /data is confirmed. Considering this as *SOLVED*.
> 17/2/2019: Lost access to my phone since the OS doesn't know it's encrypted. RIP my phone data.

Click to collapse



How do you change vendor/etc/fstab.qcom? Do you tried stock or custom rom? Stock rom should work if you set flag "encryptable" for /data partition. Some sources said that we need to restore folder /data/hw_init (from stock rom) after wipe/format data. Or, you need to reboot to TWRP after formating /data in TWRP and then flash GSI and reboot.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Feb 18, 2019)

adeii said:


> I use Win32 version of Android Image Kitchen by osm0sis, for repacking images.
> Since Oreo, boot.img is splited to kernel.img and ramdisk.img.
> Also recovery.img is splited to (the same) kernel.img and recovery_ramdisk.img.
> Also system.img is splited to common, google/android part system.img and vendor (this time huawei) part vendor.img.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, I was looking at the wrong partition. Ok, I'm gonna test some variants of the zImage which I'm gonna list down below. Currently finding a way to get kernel logs since /proc/last_kmsg or /sys/fs/pstore/console-ramoops does not exist on the device after a kernel panic (I guess). Disabling CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX makes android non-bootable since selinux is required on Android 4.4 and above. This commit shows that CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP actually enables the "setenforce" command to be used.
I'm currently building the kernel to see if this works. Will update post when it's done.
UPDATE: It works! The "setenforce" command actually works and changes the selinux state. Now, the only problem is that every time the device restarts, the selinux state changes back to enforcing. Searching the repo to see as to why this happens.

Kernel.img is here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AH21vYn9B0rlAaoWZoE1-B3O-wormycs/view?usp=drivesdk .

Config Tests:



        [Original config]: *SUCCESS*
[Config with selinux disabled]: *KERNEL PANIC*





adeii said:


> How do you change vendor/etc/fstab.qcom? Do you tried stock or custom rom? Stock rom should work if you set flag "encryptable" for /data partition. Some sources said that we need to restore folder /data/hw_init (from stock rom) after wipe/format data. Or, you need to reboot to TWRP after formating /data in TWRP and then flash GSI and reboot.

Click to collapse



1. I copied both files to my computer, edited them, then copied them back to the phone.
2. Haven't tested on stock rom, but proven to work on the RR 8.1 GSI.
3. I did put the encryptable flag on /data.
4. Hmm, I did format data after modifying the fstab and I recall that it works.


----------



## adeii (Feb 18, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> UPDATE: It works! The "setenforce" command actually works and changes the selinux state. Now, the only problem is that every time the device restarts, the selinux state changes back to enforcing.

Click to collapse



Excellent news. Well if "setenforce 0" set selinux to permissive, you can:
1 - edit file in kernel.img and ramdisk.img - *.img-cmdline, replace part "androidboot.selinux=enforcing" with "androidboot.selinux=permissive", should works, not work on stock kernel.
or
2 - make file /sbin/permissive.sh with text: 
	
	



```
#!/sbin/sh
# We use this shell script because the script will follow symlinks and
# different trees will use different binaries to supply the setenforce
# tool. Before M we use toolbox, M and beyond will use toybox. The init
# binary and init.rc will not follow symlinks.
setenforce 0
```
  and add line to init.rc or /system/init.d/00somename 

```
service set_permissive /sbin/permissive.sh
  oneshot
  seclabel u:r:recovery:s0
```
or
3 - add some Magisk module about toggling SELinux permission.
So, RR 8.1 works OK with custom kernel and formated /data?


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Feb 19, 2019)

adeii said:


> Excellent news. Well if "setenforce 0" set selinux to permissive, you can:
> 1 - edit file in kernel.img and ramdisk.img - *.img-cmdline, replace part "androidboot.selinux=enforcing" with "androidboot.selinux=permissive", should works, not work on stock kernel.
> or
> 2 - make file /sbin/permissive.sh with text:
> ...

Click to collapse



After having some few tests, I can confirm that after changing androidboot.selinux to permissive, the kernel starts in permissive mode, but changed back into Enforcing due to RR/any other rom changing that back.
This can be proven by actually running “getenforce” in TWRP terminal. It will give back a response saying that it’s running in permissive mode.
I will check if Android Pie roms do work with this kernel. Will update as soon as I get back to my computer.

If you want the kernel.img, here it is:
Enforcing Kernel
Permissive Kernel


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Feb 22, 2019)

*After a bunch more testing....*



EzzUsesAndroid said:


> If you want the kernel.img, here it is:
> Enforcing Kernel
> Permissive Kernel

Click to collapse



CC: @adeii

Ok, I’ve tested the permissive kernel and it works fine on @phhusson’s Android Pie GSI. What I’m weirded out is that it doesn’t want to boot any other GSI out there.

Resurrection Remix needs to be flashed over phhtreble to actually boot, but the kernel init stage takes *TOO MUCH TIME*.
If you want to try, this is the method:

```
fastboot erase system
fastboot flash system (phhtreble GSI)
fastboot reboot
```
Then, do the initial setup. After finishing, reboot to fastboot and do this:

```
fastboot -u flash (RROS 7 GSI)
fastboot reboot
```
The -u is needed to flash over phhtreble system files, more accurately merge them both.
Be careful: This results in ADB and SD Card not working, and the kernel init slowness. (This is not all the bugs I found since I quickly reverted back into phhtreble)

Luckily, I might have a solution to the problem. The main problem would be that the vendor HALs (the piece of android code used to communicate with /vendor code) that are present in any other GSIs support Huawei’s EMUI 9 vendor HAL but not EMUI 8 vendor HAL. One proof that this might be true would be this repo by @phhusson himself which contains a folder called “Huawei-8.1” which the latest commit (as of writing) labelling it as EMUI 8.1 HALs. What’s convenient about this repo is that it has an automatic GSI builder with device patches which enable booting on other devices (in this case, the LDN device line). I’ll fire up my android build server and see if this method works.

If you want a build of these GSIs below, let me know. I’ll build one for you.



         - AOSP 9
 - RROS 7
 - Pixel Experience Pie
 - AOSP Extended
 - Havoc OS

I’ll build with this configuration: arm64-aonly-vanilla-nosu . This means no GAPPs installed and no superuser. If you want a custom config, also let me know.

This list is not complete though, so if you have another GSI in mind, give me the GitHub link to the source code and I’ll see if I can modify the auto-builder code.
    

I’ll do some further testing, will be back with you guys in about 3-4 days of tireless backups and tests. Feel free to send me PMs if you want, I’m in the forum in like 7am - 9am, 12pm - 2pm, and 10pm - 11pm (all times are in UTC btw). See ya!

Screenshots of phone running Android P:
https://imgur.com/a/JH9VFQt
https://streamable.com/vavpm


----------



## phoenix4447 (Feb 23, 2019)

*y 7 pro 2018*

how can i root it !


----------



## adeii (Feb 23, 2019)

Very nice, Ezz! Thanks for tests and for TUTORIAL about PIE roms. I"ll try these in the future, when stock rom become slow and useless.
What is feel like in Pie roms? Better battery life, more fluid work? No problem with camera or wifi?
I still trying to mount decrypted data in twrp as priority.

UPDATE: After flashing RR over GSI, you can make system image and compare new system.img and rr.img to see what is missing  And you can make flashable zip to patch RR to be bootable...or something in /data cause bootloop, since to have to configure GSI and then flash RR. 
If you _fastboot flash system GSI.img_ and  _fastboot -u flash system RR.img_, does phone boot to system?

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




phoenix4447 said:


> how can i root it !

Click to collapse



I used Ministry of Solution site to got bootloader unlock code (please, back up ALL data from phone!). After unlocking, install Magisk Manager (7.0 is latest version) and flash patched ramdisk.img in fastboot mode.
Kingroot, kingoroot, supersu methods do not work on our phones. *Maybe SuperSU works, but you need custom recovery (TWRP for now) to flashing and formated /data also.

MoS do it for 4$, you need to install FlexyHub, TeamViewer and Huawei HiSuit before unlocking. There are few more sites like FunkyHuawei or program DC-Unlocker, but I guess, demand more money.


----------



## adeii (Feb 23, 2019)

If someone want to make screenshots in TWRP, you can do it via PC and ADB. Just execute screenshot.bat
It pulls framebufer and converts it to png. 
p.s. Pressing Power + VolumeDown should works, but since /sdcard/Pictures are encrypted, no saves.
twrp-screenshot


----------



## joelh (Mar 5, 2019)

Does anyone have a TWRP backup of the stock EMUI 8 ROM for this device?


----------



## adeii (Mar 7, 2019)

coldhans said:


> Does anyone have a TWRP backup of the stock EMUI 8 ROM for this device?

Click to collapse



What partitions do you need? *Data *still can not be backed up.... but */data/hm_init* (and some more dir) should be needed for complited boot, but as flashable not backup.
 I can upload /system, /ramdisk, patched /ramdisk, /recovery_ramdisk, /recovery_vendor, /kernel,...maybe /vendor.  ver.8.0.0.139.


----------



## joelh (Mar 7, 2019)

adeii said:


> What partitions do you need? Data still can not be backed up.... but /data/hm_init (and some more dir) should be needed for complited boot, but as flashable not backup.
> I can upload /system, /ramdisk, patched /ramdisk, /recovery_ramdisk, /recovery_vendor, /kernel,...maybe /vendor. ver.8.0.0.139.

Click to collapse



That would be wonderful if you can back up those partitions. I'm interested in using blobs from system and vendor for another Huawei device, so what you're able to back up should be all I need. Thank you!


----------



## adeii (Mar 9, 2019)

coldhans said:


> That would be wonderful if you can back up those partitions.

Click to collapse



You are welcome, coldhan(d)s. We just need another tread for that. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/huawei-y7-prime-2018-ldn-l21-stock-rom-t3909178

Please flash twrp...all.img first, then backup/restore all partitions (or needed ones).
With command ss.sh on ADB shell, you can make screenshots to root of external sd.


----------



## Proseph (Mar 14, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> CC: @adeii
> 
> Ok, I’ve tested the permissive kernel and it works fine on @phhusson’s Android Pie GSI. What I’m weirded out is that it doesn’t want to boot any other GSI out there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you build this GSI please? Descendant


----------



## adeii (Mar 15, 2019)

Proseph said:


> Can you build this GSI please? Descendant

Click to collapse



But, what is wrong with already built image at bit.ly/2EVhQjo ?!
UPDATE1 - Maybe, PIE GSI needs 3 POST-sGSI files to be flash to boots normally according to https://androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=280192

UPDATE2 - This toolkit can unpack/repack PIE GSIs https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/tool-turkdevs-image-kitchen-t3816395 so combining phh GSI + Descendant at once could works...

This is merged aosp 9.0 phh + descendant 2.0 gsi, for 2,1Gb partition @ mega.nz. Not tested.
Try flashing data/hw_init dir @ mega.nz thru TWRP and/or tweak /vendor/etc/fstub.com


----------



## adeii (Mar 17, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> If you want the kernel.img, here it is:
> Enforcing Kernel
> Permissive Kernel

Click to collapse



Update: simple flashing kernel (adb flash kernel *.img) does bootloop to stock rom (very long init time) and forced restart. 
Even repacked stock kernel.img, even with no "verify" and wiped cache *can not* help to finish boot.
Maybe wipe data or changing encryption flag works, but not tested yet.  * Maybe to extract and append *.dtb to zImage ?!

Update2: this could be answer for enforcing selinux https://github.com/Ante0/BKL_OREO_EMUI8/commit/e9f91888c4f449be56d07947cd6287c146e2252e or problem could be \init https://github.com/jcadduono/android_external_dirtycow/issues/2#issuecomment-266217155

Update3: It works! Using this method 1 modify-oreo-kernels, unpack your permissive kernel and see that os patch is 2019-01, change it in command line to 2018-11 (for installed 8.0.0.139) and it finally boots.

p.s. I changed /vendor/etc/fstab.qcom by deleting all ",verify" flags.
fstab
Permissive kernel for EMUI 8.0.0.139


----------



## Sadokazou (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi , does this phone gonna get android update or not?


----------



## adeii (Mar 25, 2019)

Sadokazou said:


> Hi , does this phone gonna get android update or not?

Click to collapse



If you mean EMUI 8.1/9.0, I dont know. Huawei should release 8.1 in autumn 2018. but still no upgrade.
Latest stock rom is 8.0.0.142 with february 2019. security patches and Huawei would (I guess) releases updates every mount just because google's security patches.
If you mean on custom roms, there are few GSI roms (8.1 and 9.0) that already working on this phone like LineageOS 15.x/16, RR 7.... Search for phh, treble, gsi, a-only 64bit roms...etc.


----------



## Sadokazou (Mar 25, 2019)

adeii said:


> If you mean EMUI 8.1/9.0, I dont know. Huawei should release 8.1 in autumn 2018. but still no upgrade.
> Latest stock rom is 8.0.0.142 with february 2019. security patches and Huawei would (I guess) releases updates every mount just because google's security patches.
> If you mean on custom roms, there are few GSI roms (8.1 and 9.0) that already working on this phone like LineageOS 15.x/16, RR 7.... Search for phh, treble, gsi, a-only 64bit roms...etc.

Click to collapse



thank you mate , last question please .. is lineage roms full stable ? do you recommend it


----------



## adeii (Mar 26, 2019)

Sadokazou said:


> thank you mate , last question please .. is lineage roms full stable ? do you recommend it

Click to collapse



Honestly,  I don_t know/haven_t tested it yet. Ask @EzzUsesAndroid for suggestions.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 27, 2019)

Sorry for replying late! Had some few examinations to go through before continuing some android development. I'll answer some questions since my last visit here.



Proseph said:


> Can you build this GSI please? Descendant

Click to collapse



I'll see what I can do about that. Meanwhile, feel free to use @adeii 's solution here.



adeii said:


> UPDATE1 - Maybe, PIE GSI needs 3 POST-sGSI files to be flash to boots normally according to https://androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=280192
> 
> UPDATE2 - This toolkit can unpack/repack PIE GSIs https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/tool-turkdevs-image-kitchen-t3816395 so combining phh GSI + Descendant at once could works...

Click to collapse



That might be a good solution to the boot-up failure we've been getting on Pie GSIs.

Also, I need your favor, since you're still on stock rom (and most probably rooted), could you upload framework-res.apk from /system/framework? The max brightness on my GSI is literally the minimum brightness on the stock EMUI rom. I need the file to create and overlay file(which has info about the true minimum and maximum brightness for the device). If you wanna know more about what I mean, here it is.



Sadokazou said:


> thank you mate , last question please .. is lineage roms full stable ? do you recommend it

Click to collapse



Hmm, I would recommend phh-treble by @phhusson if you're upgrading to a Pie GSI. And this is the *ONLY* GSI that would work on the device as of today's testing.

For Oreo GSIs, you're better off with any GSI you'd like since I tried 5 and they all would boot.

Just make sure you've done:
 - Filesystem modifications (would ease some installs on TWRP/remove forced encryption)
 - The permissive kernel I made. (Since GSIs need a permissive SELinux to boot)
 - a full wipe (system, userdata, cache)


----------



## adeii (Mar 27, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Just make sure you've done:
> - Filesystem modifications (would ease some installs on TWRP/remove forced encryption)
> - The permissive kernel I made. (Since GSIs need a permissive SELinux to boot)
> - a full wipe (system, userdata, cache)

Click to collapse


This flashable will remove forced encryption, but you have to reboot to recovery and format /data...once for all.
I guess we do not need /data/hw_init folder, since mine system works without it. But I flashed update_data_full_public.zip and update_full_LDN-L21B_hw_eu.zip, ignore error 7 etc, works fine.

I am curious, what will happen if you switch Oreo 8.1/Pie 9.0 to Oreo Go/Pie Go edition? All you need to do is to add "ro.config.low_ram=true" in /system/build.prop.

Also, no need to flash GSI via fastboot and PC, use TWRP - Install > Flash image > select GSI and flash to /System.


----------



## Proseph (Mar 27, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Also, I need your favor, since you're still on stock rom (and most probably rooted), could you upload framework-res.apk from /system/framework? The max brightness on my GSI is literally the minimum brightness on the stock EMUI rom. I need the file to create and overlay file(which has info about the true minimum and maximum brightness for the device). If you wanna know more about what I mean, here it is

Click to collapse



Give me a few hours, I can upload it once I get home, I also have that bug in any GSI that I install. Also, there is a bug where the battery only shows 1000mAh via Kernel Adiutor, is it just a visual bug or is the GSI only using 1000mAh?

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Also, I need your favor, since you're still on stock rom (and most probably rooted), could you upload framework-res.apk from /system/framework?

Click to collapse



Here it is, framework-res.apk


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 28, 2019)

Sorry for replying late again! I forgot to install the XDA Labs app again so I didn't even get a notification of you guys replying.
Also, I was curing my _anime addiction_.Yes, I'm a weaboo.Don't judge me thank you



adeii said:


> Also, no need to flash GSI via fastboot and PC, use TWRP - Install > Flash image > select GSI and flash to /System.

Click to collapse



Hmm, odd. The TWRP build I have gives a blank screen on "Flash Image".

Can you give me a link to a working build? Also, the screenshots are saved to the external SD card on my phone's build of TWRP.



Proseph said:


> Give me a few hours, I can upload it once I get home, I also have that bug in any GSI that I install. Also, there is a bug where the battery only shows 1000mAh via Kernel Adiutor, is it just a visual bug or is the GSI only using 1000mAh?

Click to collapse



I think it's the overlay file's fault since the default that came with the GSI is a generic one. That's why I needed a stock ROM's framework-res.apk since the guide to make the overlay file clearly says that this thing contains auto-brightness/brightness, battery usage data etc.



Proseph said:


> Here it is, framework-res.apk

Click to collapse



If this is from the stock ROM, thanks! I'll start working on the overlay file and keep you guys updated on this.


----------



## adeii (Mar 28, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Can you give me a link to a working build? Also, the screenshots are saved to the external SD card on my phone's build of TWRP.

Click to collapse



This should be the last version of TWRP with all partitions, rename extension to .img for TWRP to see it.
https://mega.nz/#!tlZRVAqa!BKcl6RAdUgJfll4ouSpLB6r6hp6PwjfUtMgJk3-VfJs
I am sure that it has following lines in etc/recovery.fstab:

/recovery_ramdisk       emmc      /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/recovery_ramdisk  flags=display="Recovery_RamDisk";backup=1;flashimg
/system_image		emmc	/dev/block/mmcblk0p54	    flags=display="System Image";backup=1;flashimg
/vendor_image		emmc	/dev/block/mmcblk0p51       flags=display="Vendor Image";backup=1;flashimg

if still not work, it should change /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/<name> with /dev/block/mmcblk0p<no>.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 30, 2019)

adeii said:


> This should be the last version of TWRP with all partitions, rename extension to .img for TWRP to see it.
> https://mega.nz/#F!ZgQxlSDD!s4eAEun2bC4MrIRL3mcgRA?UlBgFILI

Click to collapse



Odd, the file you gave me was a stock recovery, not TWRP (or the file you gave me was in an unsupported format). I'm guessing the file you were supposed to give me was named "recovery_ramdisk.emmc.win"? I'm not even sure that would work though.

If the folder you gave was a backup of your phone, try doing this instead:
1. Get a terminal or do adb shell on your computer.
2. Get root access ("su")
3. Do this 
	
	



```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p43 of=/sdcard/twrp.img
```

This should extract the current TWRP image in your phone to your internal storage. Then, upload the twrp.img located in your internal storage. That should do the trick.
@Proseph , I got the battery shows 3000 mAh which is the right battery data. Now, I got to find out about the brightness problem though. This thing is just straight up hell to do. Anyways, you can use this now to fix the wrong battery measurement.


----------



## Proseph (Mar 31, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> @Proseph , I got the battery shows 3000 mAh which is the right battery data. Now, I got to find out about the brightness problem though. This thing is just straight up hell to do. Anyways, you can use this now to fix the wrong battery measurement.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I think the brightness problem can be solved using this solution. Although I haven't tried it yet since I'm still on stock ROM.


----------



## adeii (Mar 31, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Odd, the file you gave me was a stock recovery, not TWRP (or the file you gave me was in an unsupported format). I'm guessing the file you were supposed to give me was named "recovery_ramdisk.emmc.win"? I'm not even sure that would work though.

Click to collapse



Sorry, wrong link. twrp-ldn-64bit-all.img
This one got working MTP, but something else is not working (adb I guess).
*.emmc.win is ext4 image, same format as *.img.


----------



## adeii (May 11, 2019)

New TWRP v.3.3.0-0 for London. Mirror on AFH.

Works: Backup, restore, install zip/img, MTP, OTG, ADB, Sideload, format, wipe, etc.
Not work: FBE (suggestion: remove dm-verity and forced encryption).

Tipatched TWRP to include Internal SD in backup/restore/wipe/format: @ AFH

All drivers could be found in HiSuite 9.1.0.300_ove (latest).


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (May 25, 2019)

@adeii , can you make a new backup for "firmware-modem"? Made a restore using the files from one of your threads and now EMUI doesn't even want to recognize the sim card slots due to "Failed to enable SIM Card slot". Also, rip my OEMinfo partition.

UPDATE 1: RIP GSIs don't even recognize the SIM card slot :crying:

Just fyi, the firmware-modem failed the flashing due to it failing to extract the backup which was firmware.vfat.win.

UPDATE 2: I think it was something else, does anyone have a clue on what's happening? Looks like I have to stick with Wi-fi and no mobile data :crying:


----------



## adeii (May 27, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> @adeii , can you make a new backup for "firmware-modem"? Made a restore using the files from one of your threads and now EMUI doesn't even want to recognize the sim card slots due to "Failed to enable SIM Card slot". Also, rip my OEMinfo partition.
> Just fyi, the firmware-modem failed the flashing due to it failing to extract the backup which was firmware.vfat.win.

Click to collapse



Not a problem. New back up with FW-ddumper and TWRP 3.3.0.0. 
fwdd-backup
twrp-backup

Maybe some partitions have bad definition:

```
/firmware         vfat        /dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/modem    flags=display="Firmware-modem"
/modem           emmc    /dev/block/mmcblk0p37                                  flags=display="Modem";backup=1;flashimg
/oeminfo          emmc    /dev/block/mmcblk0p30                                 flags=display="OEMinfo";backup=1;flashimg
/modemst1      emmc    /dev/block/mmcblk0p32                                  flags=display="Modemst1";backup=1;flashimg
/modemst2     emmc    /dev/block/mmcblk0p33                                  flags=display="Modemst2";backup=1;flashimg
```
Online system list does not have /firmware, but it has /modem, /modemst1, /modemst2 as defined as above. Firmware line is sufficient!
So, ignore to restore /firmware but restore /modem. Since it is in emmc format, it should be full "image" to flash, not just files.
About SIM card: I use EU region, firmware C432, dual SIM.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (May 27, 2019)

adeii said:


> Not a problem. New back up with FW-ddumper and TWRP 3.3.0.0.
> fwdd-backup
> twrp-backup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, just got this message after sending my device to the service center. Looks like I’m gonna wait for the device for about two days. Good thing it’s still under warranty (even though I unlocked the bootloader).


----------



## adeii (May 27, 2019)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Well, just got this message after sending my device to the service center.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear it. Did you try to restore it with eRecovery or HiSuite by yourself ?!


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (May 31, 2019)

adeii said:


> Sorry to hear it. Did you try to restore it with eRecovery or HiSuite by yourself ?!

Click to collapse



eRecovery died. Couldn't get to recovery and bootloader was FRP locked so no way of getting to device.

Good thing this device was under warranty. In return they changed the whole motherboard of the device. Meaning that IMEI and SN was changed.

Looks like I'm going to wait for a week before paying MOS to unlock my bootloader again.


----------



## adeii (Jun 12, 2019)

@EzzUsesAndroid
Does you wide-focus rear camera (2 MPx) work on Permissive-kernel in stock Camera app ?! 
I have lost that option, all I got is Beautify on both front and rear camera.
UPDATE: Restored backup from april, everything works fine.

Diffs in defconfig between L21 and LX2 are:
CONFIG_HZ=300   vs   100
CONFIG_HUAWEI_PROC_SMAPS_SIMPLE=y  . . . .  vs     . . . . .   n\a
CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y    . . . .    vs  . . . . .    n\a
CONFIG_WBT=y     . . . .    vs  . . . . .    n\a


----------



## gearrys (Jun 25, 2019)

Think this is true
https://www.******************/huawei-nova-lite-2-receiving-emui-9-1-update/

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Android 9 update for y7 prime 2018. I found it on Huawei central


----------



## adeii (Jul 2, 2019)

gearrys said:


> Think this is true
> https://www.******************/huawei-nova-lite-2-receiving-emui-9-1-update/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No new updates after 8.0.0.144, HiCare said.  Some regions got 8.0.0.150.
Nova 3, Y5/6/9 2019 models will get EMUI 9.1 according to 
9to5google(dot)com/2019/06/26/huawei-emui-9-1-more-devices/


----------



## Arsam javed (Jul 25, 2019)

Can anyone please provide ma stock recovery of huawei y7 prime LDN-L21 C185 CUSTC185D1
I am in a great problem as i format data by twrp and it had  deletes some files of OS now huawei is giving update but due to unavailability of stock recovery i am unable to install it. Kindly provide ma stock recovery of Huaeei LDN-L21C185 CUSTC185D1


----------



## adeii (Jul 25, 2019)

Arsam javed said:


> I am in a great problem as i format data by twrp and it had  deletes some files of OS now huawei is giving update but due to unavailability of stock recovery i am unable to install it. Kindly provide ma stock recovery of Huaeei LDN-L21C185 CUSTC185D1

Click to collapse



Problem with formating /data with TWRP is to apply patch that remove DM-Verity and Forced Encryption (in /vendor/etc/fstab.qcom and recovery.fstab)  before reboot.
Or to use older TWRP (where /data is with flag "fileencryption=aes-256-xts:aes-256-cts").
I guess that you might need to restore folder */data/hw_init* for normal working of stock rom.

Latest stock rom is LDN-L21C185CUSTC185D1B157 (8.0.0.157) according to pro-teammt.
Extracted stock recovery_ramdisk img, 27MB


----------



## adeii (Aug 5, 2019)

TWRP 3.3.1.0
TWRP with data+internal_SD


----------



## adeii (Aug 19, 2019)

Late switch from 142 to 144 (april 2019.) : stock ramdisk.img, recovery_ramdisk.img, kernel.img and (magisk-)patched_ramdisk.img and repacked permissive kernel (Thanks to @EzzUsesAndroid )
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=298161


----------



## 47here (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi guys,i managed to unlock my bootloader, 
can you give me step by step rooting my device huawei nova 2 lite(ldn-lx2). Im not a smart person so a little help would be appreciated.


----------



## adeii (Sep 5, 2019)

47here said:


> Hi guys,i managed to unlock my bootloader,
> can you give me step by step rooting my device huawei nova 2 lite(ldn-lx2). Im not a smart person so a little help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



You had pass hard part (pay 4 eur, unlock BL, face deleting all user data, setup phone again). Now you had to download and install latest stable Magisk Manager 19.x.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445

If not works, follow this manual. You would had to extract ramdisk.img from phone or downloaded stock rom and patch it manually in MM and flash it (via fastboot or TWRP).


----------



## 47here (Sep 5, 2019)

adeii said:


> You had pass hard part (pay 4 eur, unlock BL, face deleting all user data, setup phone again). Now you had to download and install latest stable Magisk Manager 19.x.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445
> 
> If not works, follow this manual. You would had to extract ramdisk.img from phone or downloaded stock rom and patch it manually in MM and flash it (via fastboot or TWRP).

Click to collapse



Thank you for your respond, how do i extract and patch manually in mm? Do you have reliable source where can i learn this? And can you give me link whre i can download twrp for huawei nova 2 lite?


----------



## adeii (Sep 6, 2019)

47here said:


> Thank you for your respond, how do i extract and patch manually in mm? Do you have reliable source where can i learn this? And can you give me link whre i can download twrp for huawei nova 2 lite?

Click to collapse



You are welcome. You are right, you can not use dd command to extract ramdisk before you got root. You can extract it with Huawei Firmware Extractor 0.9.9.5 (you had to *uncheck* Verify header checksum and Verify file chechsum, in Settings tab) from dowloaded stock rom or to back up ramdisk from TWRP. Last TWRP is 3.3.1.0 on this page, port #93.
After installing MM, it will say that Magisk is not installed and iti will offer you to download it from internet and install it.
Next, it will made you magisk(patched)_ramdisk.img on SDcard (I guess) to flash it via fastboot or TWRP. OR it will asking from stock boot.img (now it is ramdisk.img) to patch it.
Huawei Nova 2 Lite is coded as LonDoN-L22 or LX2, also named as Huawei Y7 Prime 2018, the same ramdisk should works. This is patched ramdisk.img for LDN-L21B, 8.0.0.144, C432 (for EU region).

There are some stock firmware for LDN-L22 and LX2. Not tested yet.


----------



## 47here (Sep 6, 2019)

adeii said:


> You are welcome. You are right, you can not use dd command to extract ramdisk before you got root. You can extract it with Huawei Firmware Extractor 0.9.9.5 (you had to *uncheck* Verify header checksum and Verify file chechsum, in Settings tab) from dowloaded stock rom or to back up ramdisk from TWRP. Last TWRP is 3.3.1.0 on this page, port #93.
> After installing MM, it will say that Magisk is not installed and iti will offer you to download it from internet and install it.
> Next, it will made you magisk(patched)_ramdisk.img on SDcard (I guess) to flash it via fastboot or TWRP. OR it will asking from stock boot.img (now it is ramdisk.img) to patch it.
> Huawei Nova 2 Lite is coded as LonDoN-L22 or LX2, also named as Huawei Y7 Prime 2018, the same ramdisk should works. This is patched ramdisk.img for LDN-L21B, 8.0.0.144, C432 (for EU region).
> ...

Click to collapse



if i understand correctly
1. install twrp.
2.install mm
3.backup ramdisk from twrp
4. mm will ask ramdisk(backup from twrp) to patch it.?
5.flash patched ramdisk in twrp?

am i missing anything.?


----------



## adeii (Sep 6, 2019)

47here said:


> if i understand correctly
> 1. install twrp.
> 2.install mm
> 3.backup ramdisk from twrp
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly! But TWRP save files as ...backup..IMEI....data....ramdisk.emmc.win, 
4a) Copy it somewhere on SD card as ramdisk.img, MM read only *.zip (for plugins) and *.img (for patching)
4b) Got magisk_ramdisk.img in Download folder on SD card.


----------



## 47here (Sep 7, 2019)

adeii said:


> TWRP 3.3.1.0
> TWRP with data+internal_SD

Click to collapse



thanks for your help.
there 2 twrp here, which one should i use?
and what different between these 2?
i install twrp but cannot backup bootramdisk.img

update> 
i was using RAMDISK.IMG from huawei update extractor.
extract UPDATE.APP>>RAMDISK.IMG
then place ramdisk in my internal storage>
open magisk manager>Install → Install → Select and Patch a File> ramdisk.img
then copy patched ramdisk to my pc>

try to flash patched boot img using flash tool show me this error.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Minimal ADB and Fastboot>fastboot flash boot magisk_patched.img
target reported max download size of 535822336 bytes
sending 'boot' (11426 KB)...
OKAY [  0.368s]
writing 'boot'...
FAILED (remote: partition table doesn't exist)
finished. total time: 0.385s


----------



## adeii (Sep 7, 2019)

47here said:


> thanks for your help.
> there 2 twrp here, which one should i use?
> and what different between these 2?
> i install twrp but cannot backup bootramdisk.img
> ...

Click to collapse



It is fastboot flash* ramdisk* magisk_patched.img (/boot partition is for nougat and older systems. from oreo it is splitten to /ramdisk and /kernel )
TWRP normally backups, wipes and formats  /data without internal storage. 
2nd TWRP is patched to do the same with internal sd.


----------



## 47here (Sep 22, 2019)

adeii said:


> It is fastboot flash* ramdisk* magisk_patched.img (/boot partition is for nougat and older systems. from oreo it is splitten to /ramdisk and /kernel )
> TWRP normally backups, wipes and formats  /data without internal storage.
> 2nd TWRP is patched to do the same with internal sd.

Click to collapse



Thank you, finally got myself magisk root. When I go to twrp backup there's so many stuff.  Do you know which one important to backup incase I mess up.


----------



## adeii (Sep 23, 2019)

47here said:


> Thank you, finally got myself magisk root. When I go to twrp backup there's so many stuff.  Do you know which one important to backup incase I mess up.

Click to collapse



Essential for system, that could be messed up are: kernel, ramdisk, recovery_ramdisk, system and vendor. Just *ramdisk* and *system* would be enough.

For all user changes, data, settings and apps - you would like to back up also *data (including internal storage)*. But you can do that only with decrypted user data/storage, for now.
In that case to had to: back up all data and apps during normal system boot and in TWRP change 2 files in *vendor* and format all data and internal storage and restore all data from start.

If you use custom/permissive kernel or upgrade system or try any GSI, you need also *kernel* and *vendor*.


----------



## 47here (Sep 25, 2019)

adeii said:


> Essential for system, that could be messed up are: kernel, ramdisk, recovery_ramdisk, system and vendor. Just *ramdisk* and *system* would be enough.
> 
> For all user changes, data, settings and apps - you would like to back up also *data (including internal storage)*. But you can do that only with decrypted user data/storage, for now.
> In that case to had to: back up all data and apps during normal system boot and in TWRP change 2 files in *vendor* and format all data and internal storage and restore all data from start.
> ...

Click to collapse



What happen if format my data do I lose anything? 
Cuz right now I don't have anything important in my internal storage.


----------



## adeii (Sep 25, 2019)

47here said:


> What happen if format my data do I lose anything?
> Cuz right now I don't have anything important in my internal storage.

Click to collapse



Yes, anything that you had installed from day of buying phone till today, also any setting, sms, email, photo/video/sound/ringtone (if using internal storage as main, instead of sd card).
It is recommended to back up stuff to Google cloud, Huawei cloud or PC with any android or pc app before formatting data.


----------



## adeii (Nov 20, 2019)

New version of OEM-info changer for LDN-L21 
Something is wrong, do not use new changer, old is still good.
OEMinfo stock is at AFH.
Flash it via TWRP or fastboot as image to /oeminfo. Or restore via TWRP, but rename it as oeminfo.emmc.win.


----------



## t-mobile_mda (Dec 2, 2019)

hey guys..

can u pls share the oeminfo for this device..?

LDN-L21..

tia..


----------



## adeii (Dec 10, 2019)

t-mobile_mda said:


> hey guys..
> can u pls share the oeminfo for this device..?
> LDN-L21.

Click to collapse



Oeminfo is partition /dev/block/mmcblk0p30
2 pages before you could find this backup of oeminfo and modem(s), LDN-L21B C432 8.0.0.142
You just need mmcblk0p30 from FWdd backup if you will use "fastboot flash oeminfo mmcblk0p30.img" (not tested if works).
Or just oeminfo.emmc.win from TWRP backup if you restore oeminfo via TWRP 3.3.x.
*Do not flash* firmware backup (nor modem(s)), it is sufficient!! Could loose SIM detection.


----------



## adeii (Jan 5, 2020)

New update 8.0.0.146 for EU region (C432),  appeared via eRecovery only, with december patches.


----------



## Ansshkki (Jan 30, 2020)

Is there any custom ROM for Y7 Prime (2018)?
I can't find one anywhere!!!


----------



## adeii (Feb 1, 2020)

Ansshkki said:


> Is there any custom ROM for Y7 Prime (2018)?
> I can't find one anywhere!!!

Click to collapse



There is no any compiled, since it is closedsource device. (No device and vendor sourcecode on GitHub/Lab).
There are custom recovery and custom (permissive) kernel for now.
BUT... some other MSM8937 device sourcecode could be used for our device(s) and other solution is to use precompiled GSI images of many custom ROMs and flash it over stock system. So you could have 8.1/9.0 rom with some bugs.
Also you need permissive kernel as pre-requirement. Example of custom roms, what works on Y6, will work on Y7.


----------



## Ansshkki (Feb 1, 2020)

adeii said:


> There is no any compiled, since it is closedsource device. (No device and vendor sourcecode on GitHub/Lab).
> There are custom recovery and custom (permissive) kernel for now.
> BUT... some other MSM8937 device sourcecode could be used for our device(s) and other solution is to use precompiled GSI images of many custom ROMs and flash it over stock system. So you could have 8.1/9.0 rom with some bugs.
> Also you need permissive kernel as pre-requirement. Example of custom roms, what works on Y6, will work on Y7.

Click to collapse



Oh Great...
So, is this list works with it?
especially Android 10:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/project-treble/trebleenabled-device-development/aosp-10-0-quack-phh-treble-t3992559


----------



## adeii (Feb 2, 2020)

Ansshkki said:


> Oh Great...

Click to collapse



I do not know for 10, but AOSP 9 by phhusson, 64bit, A-only was tested and it works. Read few pages rewind in this thread. Many roms could work, but you will need to flash phhusson's rom and after that flash favorite custom rom over it and reboot.

UPDATE: Some Russians (@ 4PDA) tested and confirm that AOSP 10 works on Y7 2018.


----------



## adeii (Feb 14, 2020)

What to try Night mode on stock EMUI 8.0 ?!

-Install MGC_6.1.013_MiMAX2_V1b_A8.1+.apk
-Accept all permissions, manually turn on Enable system changes in app properties 
-Settings–>BSGMOD–>Input Model–>Pixel XL for rear and front.
-Now you need to restart the app.
-Settings–>BSGMOD–>Saturation–>Back Camera–> and Highlight Sat to 2.0 and Shadow Sat to 2.6 (better 1.8 and 2.5, cause color saturation is toooo high)
-Again restart the APP its required.
-Settings–>Advanced–>turn ON all the switches except HEVC/H.265 option.
-Restart the APP.
-Now use your Gcam for Portrait shots, Panorama, HDR+, Photosphere (not so good), Blur and SlowMotions (not works).


----------



## Arsam javed (Feb 23, 2020)

i am in a greate trouble. i have flashed wrong boot file in bootloader partition of my phone huawei y7 prime 2018 ldn-l21 custc185d1. phone show no display and notification led turned on. when i connect it to computer. computer produces connect sound but adb and fastboot show nothing. kindly guide me about this


----------



## Arsam javed (Mar 2, 2020)

emmc dongle showing empty DA file


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 15, 2020)

*Something new is preventing GSIs to boot*

Updated to the new update files for the LDN-LX2.
Something wrong is with the vendor files.
@adeii you might need to have a look on this:

```
01-14 13:09:40.287  1316  1316 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]"...
```

All of the GSIs mentioned in the list you gave before had the same issue with the symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" not being found.
Any clues?

EDIT:
A quick search on Google shows that some of the people got this while flashing GSIs as well.


----------



## adeii (Mar 15, 2020)

Arsam javed said:


> i am in a greate trouble. i have flashed wrong boot file in bootloader partition of my phone huawei y7 prime 2018 ldn-l21 custc185d1. phone show no display and notification led turned on. when i connect it to computer. computer produces connect sound but adb and fastboot show nothing. kindly guide me about this

Click to collapse



Can you boot to eRecovery? What exactly you flashed to which partition (mmcblk0p....) ? Maybe to put stock rom update.app to dload folder on SD card and try to boot to download mode (both vol buttons and power) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFfJ_Jq3Zrk

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Updated to the new update files for the LDN-LX2.
> Something wrong is with the vendor files.

Click to collapse



Wait, you had updated stock rom, not GSI (9.0 or 10.0), and got linker problem? With stock kernel and stock recovery?
Xiaomi solved some GSI Pie boot error with some newer linker (arm and arm64) files. Or use linker from other GSI that works.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 15, 2020)

adeii said:


> Wait, you had updated stock rom, not GSI (9.0 or 10.0), and got linker problem? With stock kernel and stock recovery?

Click to collapse



No, it happens on GSIs on that list (tested OmniROM Treskmod, Descendant, and Havoc OS)
Currently back in stock ROM at EMUI 8.0.0.162(C636).
Not sure on why this happens though.
Should I downgrade?

EDIT:
Grabbed the logcat for these and got these in it.
Here is the crash dump for the error.
While here is the other vendor files having the same problem.



adeii said:


> Xiaomi solved some GSI Pie boot error with some newer linker (arm and arm64) files. Or use linker from other GSI that works.

Click to collapse



That means I have to rebuild it from source?

EDIT 2:


vihanga123 said:


> Seems like you have updated stock rom to April security patch or higher which doesn't compatible with GSIs. The only way you can boot GSIs again is by downgrading your Vendor to March security patch or lower

Click to collapse



Looks like I might need to downgrade the vendor code I guess.
Will try and see.
Maybe Huawei changed something that is incompatible with the GSIs.


----------



## adeii (Mar 15, 2020)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Looks like I might need to downgrade the vendor code I guess.
> Maybe Huawei changed something that is incompatible with the GSIs.

Click to collapse



I guess, try just to flash "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]" 
from older update over new stock rom, does it work? 
Does new stock rom works with "/system/bin/linker" and "linker64" from older update?


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 16, 2020)

adeii said:


> I guess, try just to flash "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]ice"
> from older update over new stock rom, does it work?

Click to collapse



How do I do that? Do I need to extract vendor.img from the old update files?



adeii said:


> Does new stock rom works with "/system/bin/linker" and "linker64" from older update?

Click to collapse



Will try this.
Although I will try patching the GSI with the EMUI linkers and see how that works out.


----------



## adeii (Mar 16, 2020)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Do I need to extract vendor.img from the old update files?

Click to collapse



 Yes! This is example from 8.0.0.146 and 144 (C432) for LDN-L21B.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 28, 2020)

adeii said:


> Yes! This is example from 8.0.0.146 and 144 (C432) for LDN-L21B.

Click to collapse



Came back after going through a lot of Google Translated 4PDA pages and I might have an insight.
Gonna test the Android Q ones as well.
I think one of the starting points for me is to flash an older vendor file.
Will see what happens. Wish me luck!

EDIT: Just asking if anyone knows what "stock core" (Google Translate is seriously bad at these terms) in the sentence below:


> Ставим сток ядро
> Translation: We put the stock core

Click to collapse



EDIT 2: Oh my god. I got Lineage 17 (Android 10) working on this! That means a good GSI source would be the 4PDA forums.
Making this publicly accessible for those who don't know Russian after this.
Also, I used an older vendor version (8.0.0.154).
I'm going to test others and see how that works.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 28, 2020)

*Android 10 GSI Installation Guide*

Firstly, credit to the folks at 4PDA for giving a great guide on installing these GSIs.

*PRECAUTION!*
*This guide is ONLY for Android 10 (Quack) GSIs.*
Other Android versions not on 10 will most likely not work. Continue at your own discretion.
You will most like lose data if you don't do this right. Please make sure that you follow every step shown here to prevent that.
*I am not responsible for the loss of data on your device! (and the warranty of your phone of course.)*
Also, when you want to restore to stock ROM, there will also be a guide at the bottom of the post.
The kernel (and the fstab modification script by @adeii) I'm giving below will most likely break EMUI, so take note of this.

*Requirements:*



        1. An unlocked bootloader, you can get this by paying MOS (Ministry of Solutions) $4, or using other methods since Huawei doesn't issue these anymore.
2. The GSI images, check the GSI links in the section below and download your preferred GSI. Take note that the GSIs not found in the section below can be searched on the Project Treble section of XDA Developers, but success is not guaranteed. I can try to help you if you are using other GSIs, but I cannot guarantee the success of me trying to fix any problem with said GSI.
3. OpenGApps, which is found here, make sure it's ARM64 and 10.0, the variant is up to you to decide.
4. Vendor Image, preferably 8.0.0.159
5. Permissive Kernel, you can get it from here
6. ExpressLuke GSI Magisk (phh variant), download it here, this is needed because someone on the 4PDA forums said it was for decrypting something for the GSI to read.
7. @adeii's fstab modifier script, which is found here, so that doing stuff in TWRP would be much more better.
8. @adeii's TWRP, I personally use this because it wipes (not format) /data without wiping the internal storage as well, but you can use this if you want it to wipe internal storage as well.
9. NFS Injector Magisk Module, which is here, this will help to not overuse the CPU and GPU (and other components) to reduce battery drain. (Seriously Android 10 drains the battery quite quickly if this isn't installed)
10. Some patience and brain power to follow the steps below.
11. A PC (or a Mac, up to you).
    


*GSI Links:*



*AOSP by phhusson:*
Download
Issues:
1. The stock SMS app will not give any notifications, even when an SMS is received. *Use the Messages app by Google.*

*Pixel Experience Q by EM0B0Y at 4PDA forums:*
Download
There has been no reported issues for this GSI, so beware of any coming your way.

*Havoc OS 10 by developerluke:*
Download
Issues:
1. The second SIM icon will always be empty (or invisible) although there is the phone is receiving network signal for said SIM.
2. Both icons will be empty (or invisible) when they're on H+. (The folks at 4PDA thanked Huawei for being a great vendor hahaha :laugh
3. Sometimes "System UI" (or the system itself) will not be responsive, so a reboot will restore it back to normal.

*Lineage OS 17 by andyyan:*
Download
Issues:
1. Sometimes "System UI" (or the system itself) will not be responsive, so a reboot will restore it back to normal.

These GSIs are from 4PDA forums!
I'm testing more GSIs since I have backed up my data so...
There are more Android 10 GSIs coming your way!

*GSIs that are unable to be used:*
1. Descendant X by Dil3mm4 (Size is too big for the /system partition to handle - 2.7GB)
UPDATE: This has a workaround of resizing system and userdata partitions. This goes into a bootloop however and I am figuring out what to do.



*How to install?*



        1. Backup your data! Since we'll be doing a clean install, we'll need to format the /data partition since removing the encryption will make not unencrypt the files back, and will render them useless. If you're planning on doing this using TWRP, then move to the next step. If not, use your method of backing up your data.
2. Ensure that "OEM Unlock" is enabled by checking it in the developer settings. Search on Google on how to access Developer Settings if you don't know how.
3. Shutdown the device and power it on by pressing on power + volume down. This will put it in fastboot mode. Plug in your device to the PC (or Mac).
4. Download all the required files from the section above.
5. Extract the GSI archive file to get the .img file for the system.
6. Flash the TWRP image you chose and execute this:

```
fastboot flash recovery_ramdisk <name of TWRP image file>
```
*These next two steps are for those backing up with TWRP! Move to step 9 if this does not apply to you.*
7. Reboot to recovery by holding the power + volume up button. Let go when the Huawei logo shows up. This should boot you straight to TWRP. If it goes to eRecovery, shutdown and repeat. If it boots to recovery, retry step 6, then move to step 8.
8. If it asks for you to allow modifications, slide on the slider at the bottom of the screen. Then, go to "Backup", and uncheck any checked items. The mandatory ones you have to check is the "Data (excl. storage)" and the optional ones should be "System", "Kernel", "OEMinfo", "Boot_RamDisk" and "Vendor". On your computer, execute this command:

```
adb backup --twrp
```
This will initiate a backup on TWRP and move it to your PC. Make sure to keep it in a safe place. Reboot back to bootloader by going back to home screen and going to "Reboot", then "Bootloader".
Note that backing up the optional ones will make the process to revert to stock rom much more easier.
*For those skipping these two steps, resume from here.*
9. Execute this command to flash the system GSI image:

```
fastboot flash system <name of system GSI image file>
```
10. Reboot to recovery by  holding the power + volume up button. Let go when the Huawei logo shows up. This should boot you straight to TWRP. If it goes to eRecovery, shutdown and repeat. If it boots to recovery, retry step 6, then move to step 11.
11. Mount the vendor partition on the Mount section of TWRP (Home Screen > Mount > Vendor).
12. Go to Terminal (Home Screen > Advanced > Terminal), then execute this command:

```
rm -r vendor/*
```
13. Flash the vendor image using an external media such as an external SD card or a USB-OTG pendrive, then using the "Flash Image" option.
14. Flash the fstab modification script using an external media such as an external SD card or a USB-OTG pendrive.
15. Go to the home screen, then "Wipe", then "Format Data". Type "yes" as follows and hit the blue button.
16. Reboot to recovery (Home Screen > Reboot > Recovery), then flash GApps using ADB sideload, an external SD card or a USB-OTG pendrive.
17. Reboot to system and do first time setup.
18. Profit!
    


*How to go back to stock ROM?*



        If you backup the mandatory and optional ones as well through TWRP, then you should be able to execute this command (make sure backup.ab is present in the directory you're in):

```
adb restore
```
If not, don't worry! It's a little bit complicated, but is possible to do.
Here are the steps:
1. Reboot to recovery.
2. Go to Terminal (Home Screen > Advanced > Terminal), then execute this command:

```
rm -r vendor/*
```
3. Flash the vendor image using the internal storage, or an external media such as an external SD card or a USB-OTG pendrive, then using the "Flash Image" option.
4. Download the stock recovery_ramdisk here, then flashing it through fastboot, or TWRP using the method in step 3.
Fastboot command:

```
fastboot flash recovery_ramdisk <name of stock recovery_ramdisk image file>
```
5. Reboot to eRecovery by rebooting to system, then holding the volume up button (without holding the power button as well) at the warning screen after the Huawei logo. Let go when the Huawei logo shows up again.
6. Go to "Download latest version and recovery", then follow the instructions to connect to wifi and let it download and install stock rom again.
7. Once it goes back to stock ROM, reboot to bootloader by holding down power + volume down. Let go when the fastboot screen shows up.
8. Execute this command (you'll need the TWRP image file in the section above):

```
fastboot flash recovery_ramdisk <name of TWRP image file>
```
9. Reboot to recovery by  holding the power + volume up button. Let go when the Huawei logo shows up. This should boot you straight to TWRP. If it goes to eRecovery, shutdown and repeat. If it boots to recovery, retry step 8, then move to step 10.
10. Execute this command (make sure backup.ab is present in the directory you're in):

```
adb restore
```
11. Reboot to bootloader (Home Screen > Reboot > Bootloader).
12. Reflash the stock recovery_ramdisk by executing this command:

```
fastboot flash recovery_ramdisk <name of stock recovery_ramdisk image file>
```
13. Then execute this command:

```
fastboot reboot
```
14. The phone should boot up to the condition before you installed the GSI. Have fun!
    


Damn, this is the lengthiest post I've ever made. Might need a break after this.


----------



## adeii (Mar 28, 2020)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> EDIT: Just asking if anyone knows what "stock core" (Google Translate is seriously bad at these terms) in the sentence below:

Click to collapse



Ставим сток ядро - I flash stock kernel.
Jadro (nucleus, core) is kernel on Russian.

Great news about working A10 on LDN-Lxx, Ezz !!!
What A9, A10 feature works on LDN ? Google Camera 7.x ?

Additional links:
ExpressLuke GSI Magisk A10
NFS injector module


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 29, 2020)

adeii said:


> Ставим сток ядро - I flash stock kernel.
> Jadro (nucleus, core) is kernel on Russian.

Click to collapse



Oh, thank you for the explanation!



adeii said:


> Great news about working A10 on LDN-Lxx, Ezz !!!
> What A9, A10 feature works on LDN ? Google Camera 7.x ?

Click to collapse



One issue on Android 9 that would not work is the hotspot issue, and it's fixed on Android 10.
Google Camera 7.x works fine when taking pictures but does not work when trying to use the video mode.
The standard Android 10 features are also working fine.
Although now offline charging does not work since it reboots to eRecovery.
Not sure why, but putting in in /system/etc/charger and symlinking /vendor/etc/charger -> /system/etc/charger, which is supposed to be the fix for it does not work.
Might need to check what's going on here.



adeii said:


> Additional links:
> ExpressLuke GSI Magisk A10
> NFS injector module

Click to collapse



Oops, forgot to put the links on that post, editing it now.


----------



## adeii (Mar 29, 2020)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Oh, thank you for the explanation!
> Although now offline charging does not work since it reboots to eRecovery.
> Not sure why, but putting in in /system/etc/charger and symlinking /vendor/etc/charger -> /system/etc/charger, which is supposed to be the fix for it does not work.

Click to collapse



Could be problem with recovery_ramdisk. Can you try offline charging with stock recovery?
Stock uses symlink charger -> \sbin\charger 
TWRP uses symlink charger -> \sbin\healthd
update: error, offline charging animation (2 bmp) is inside /oeminfo.


----------



## ProgrammingPleb (Mar 31, 2020)

adeii said:


> Could be problem with recovery_ramdisk. Can you try offline charging with stock recovery?
> Stock uses symlink charger -> \sbin\charger
> TWRP uses symlink charger -> \sbin\healthd
> update: error, offline charging animation (2 bmp) is inside /oeminfo.

Click to collapse



These two .bmp files do show up, however after the warning screen it just freezes up then reboots to eRecovery.


----------



## adeii (Mar 31, 2020)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> These two .bmp files do show up, however after the warning screen it just freezes up then reboots to eRecovery.

Click to collapse



Without charger or USB cable, phone boots normally? From eRecovery also boots normally?


----------



## Arsam javed (Mar 31, 2020)

adeii said:


> Can you boot to eRecovery? What exactly you flashed to which partition (mmcblk0p....) ? Maybe to put stock rom update.app to dload folder on SD card and try to boot to download mode (both vol buttons and power) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFfJ_Jq3Zrk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------
> 
> Phone is completely dead it only shows in edl mode Qualicom hs-usb 9008. I had mistakenly flash "bootloade" partition through twrp

Click to collapse


----------



## adeii (Mar 31, 2020)

Arsam javed said:


> Phone is completely dead it only shows in edl mode Qualicom hs-usb 9008

Click to collapse



Well, I do not know full procedure, but you have to flash EDL stock rom with some program (Qualcom QDLoader, I guess).
There are rom for Y7 2019...procedure should be the same for Y7 2018.

According to this FB post,
You got to flash this https://androidhost.ru/1lyE in EDL mode.
Password is "https://www.gsmwan.com" without quoting marks.

update1: Maybe Android ToolBox could help https://ufixers.com/d/1-ufi-software-update-history-latest-v1-4-0-1464


----------



## Arsam javed (Apr 4, 2020)

adeii said:


> Well, I do not know full procedure, but you have to flash EDL stock rom with some program (Qualcom QDLoader, I guess).
> There are rom for Y7 2019...procedure should be the same for Y7 2018.
> 
> According to this FB post,
> ...

Click to collapse



i am using emmc dongle. on identify it shows that wrong DA file if you plz provide ma correct DA file i think problem can be solved


----------



## adeii (Apr 4, 2020)

Arsam javed said:


> i am using emmc dongle. on identify it shows that wrong DA file if you plz provide ma correct DA file i think problem can be solved

Click to collapse



Sorry, I can not boot to EDL via adb nor fastboot commands. Also do not know how to make DA file, but I can to RAW back up any partition if you need some. 
In previous dump, there are rawprogram0.xml and patch0.xml which could work with QFil, as flatbuild cable.

update: Found this dump for Honor 7C on 4pda, almost similar as Y7.


----------



## idrawin24888 (Apr 13, 2020)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Firstly, credit to the folks at 4PDA for giving a great guide on installing these GSIs.
> 
> *PRECAUTION!*
> *This guide is ONLY for Android 10 (Quack) GSIs.*
> ...

Click to collapse






MY LDN-LX2 AFTER FLASH THE VENDOR,REBOOT AND BLACK SCREEN,NOW CANT GOT TO FASTBOOT MODE AND TWRP MODE,CAN U HELP ME:crying:


----------



## adeii (Apr 29, 2020)

New official april fix* for LDN-L21B, 8.0.0.147.  (I would not say update, since it is nothing new, just google security patches)

```
Full ROM 2.3GB
update.zip
/data/update/package_cache/update.zip
http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G3004/g1650/v373690/f1/full/update.zip

update_data_full_public.zip
/data/update/package_cache/update_data_full_public.zip
http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G3004/g1650/v373690/f1/full/public/update_data_full_public.zip

update_full_LDN-L21B_hw_eu.zip
/data/update/package_cache/update_full_LDN-L21B_hw_eu.zip
http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G3004/g1650/v373690/f1/full/LDN-L21B_hw_eu/update_full_LDN-L21B_hw_eu.zip
```


----------



## adeii (May 1, 2020)

idrawin24888 said:


> MY LDN-LX2 AFTER FLASH THE VENDOR,REBOOT AND BLACK SCREEN,NOW CANT GOT TO FASTBOOT MODE AND TWRP MODE,CAN U HELP ME:crying:

Click to collapse



Can you boot to eRecovery to restore stock rom (hold power + vol+ till restart)?


----------



## adeii (Jul 11, 2020)

TWRP 3.4.0.0. for LDN-Lxx
Note: Seems the same as previous (3.3.1.0.); if touchscreen not works, disconnect phone from PC trough booting (from reboot cmd to twrp menu).

UPDATE: error with wipe /cache (e2fsdroid -e -S /file_contexts -a /cache /dev/block/mmcblk0p45). 
                Workaround> Mount /system than wipe /cache.

twrp3400London-InternalSD
twrp3400London


----------



## adeii (Jul 26, 2020)

- Pterondon Recovery for LDN-Lxx --- fail.
- Red Wolf Recovery for LDN-Lxx --- done.  Has anti-piracy app check!
rw at mega.nz

- Sky Hawk Recovery for LDN-Lxx --- success!

shrp2.7z at mega.nz

Unpack, copy SHRP folder to /sdcard (internal sd), flash *.img to recovery_ramdisk. Enjoy in this eye-candy!
Note: This is port of Xiaomi Land (Redmi 3S) to Huawei London series.


----------



## adeii (Jul 26, 2020)

@EzzUsesAndroid
Long time not see you in this thread. I find it interesting you update your permissive kernel in future, even it is had not nothing good nor new feature on our devices. This is minor update from 3.18.66 to 3.18.67. Maybe till 3.18.140 would be some useful stuff.
permissive kernel for LDN 8.0.0.147.
Flash *.img via TWRP/SHRP/fastboot.

Update:
Permissive kernel 3.18.70
Permissive kernel 3.18.75
Permissive kernel 3.18.80
Permissive kernel 3.18.85
Permissive kernel 3.18.90
Permissive kernel 3.18. 100
Permissive kernel 3.18. 111
Permissive kernel 3.18. 120
Permissive kernel 3.18. 140


----------



## adeii (Jul 27, 2020)

- Orange Fox Recovery R10.1 (based upon TWRP 3.3.1) for LDN-Lxx --- success!

OF @ mega.nz
Unpack, copy Fox folder to /sdcard (internal sd), flash *.img to recovery_ramdisk. Enjoy in this eye-candy and useful twrp mod.

Note: This is port of Xiaomi Riva (Redmi Note 4) to Huawei London series.
Do not use Aroma File Manager (v2.0) - touch has not function, volume/power buttons work but nothing to do.


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 24, 2020)

Is there any custom ROM that I can install on Huawei Y7 prime LDN-L21. I tried evaluation x (Twrp shows invalid zip file). I tried lineage os 17.1 (Stock recovery shows low-level format failed.). I tried google gsi (stock recovery shows factory reset and when I tried to reset it says failed. I don't flash vbmeta.img because I don't know where to flash it.). If there is any ROM which I can install please tell me.


----------



## adeii (Aug 24, 2020)

Arsam javed said:


> Is there any custom ROM that I can install on Huawei Y7 prime LDN-L21. I tried evaluation x (Twrp shows invalid zip file). I tried lineage os 17.1 (Stock recovery shows low-level format failed.). I tried google gsi (stock recovery shows factory reset and when I tried to reset it says failed. I don't flash vbmeta.img because I don't know where to flash it.). If there is any ROM which I can install please tell me.

Click to collapse



Yes! We can flash GSI of various custom ROMs. GSI is Generic System Image, good approach from Oreo and later: kernel and ramdisk (ex-boot.img), also vendor (ex part of system.img) remain stock. Just generic system files are changing. Excluding /vendor/etc/fstab.qcom and /vendor/etc/recovery.fstab, in those files userdata encription must be removed. 

But you need custom recovery (TWRP/SHRP/OFRP) and permissive kernel (see previous posts)! This is mandatory for custom rom(s) to finish boot.
All you had to do is to wipe /system and /data and flash some GSI to /system partition.
Tested and working for phh-treble roms like this: https://github.com/phhusson/treble_experimentations/releases.
Remember - Y7 is A-only ARM64.
Also Ezz's tutorial for AOSP 10 on Y7 is here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=82123931&postcount=125


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 24, 2020)

at last i am able to install rom after 3 years. ROM is working well


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 26, 2020)

I have installed l Phh AOSP Gsi but it has some problems like brightness is low and also speaker audio is low.
I tried same steps in sequence for Lineage is by andyyan. But it doesn't boot.
1st I flash system image
2nd I format data
3rd flash kernel
4th flash vendor
5th flash fstab
6th flash magisk provided at guide

Plz guide me


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 26, 2020)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> Firstly, credit to the folks at 4PDA for giving a great guide on installing these GSIs.
> 
> PRECAUTION!
> This guide is ONLY for Android 10 (Quack) GSIs.
> ...

Click to collapse




I followed your tutorial and be able to install AOSP  by Phusson.
Now I want to install Lineage os 17 by andyyan.
I tried a lot but this Rom is not starting up.
Every time phone shows bootloader unlock page and then reboot and after some reboot it goes to stock recovery and ask for format.
Now plz guide me.
MY phone model Is huawei y7 Prime 2018 (LDN-L21 ) C185CUSTC185

PixelExperience is showing Blank Screen at boot.


----------



## anarxisco (Aug 26, 2020)

Arsam javed said:


> I followed your tutorial and be able to install AOSP  by Phusson.
> Now I want to install Lineage os 17 by andyyan.
> I tried a lot but this Rom is not starting up.
> Every time phone shows bootloader unlock page and then reboot and after some reboot it goes to stock recovery and ask for format.
> Now plz guide me.

Click to collapse



Very same here. Some hints?


----------



## adeii (Aug 26, 2020)

@Arsam javed @anarxisco

- Why do you still have stock recovery?
- Flash TWRP
- You need permissive kernel and also have to flash encryption remover / verity-check remover script.
- Now reboot again in TWRP.
- Then wipe /data.
- Now flash gsi to /system 
- Update OpenGL and Vulkan drivers (see page 10)
- Reboot.


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 27, 2020)

adeii said:


> @Arsam javed @anarxisco
> 
> - Why do you still have stock recovery?
> - Flash TWRP
> ...

Click to collapse



I have twrp flashed. But it seems that the phone hold both recoveries at the same time. If i press and hold power buttton + voulme up when phone is off then i boot into twrp. And if i press volume up button at bootloader unlock status page i boot into stock recovery.
In which partition i have to flash kernel? I always flash it in kernel partition ?


----------



## adeii (Aug 27, 2020)

Arsam javed said:


> In which partition i have to flash kernel? I always flash it in kernel partition ?

Click to collapse



OK. It is stock eRecovery (for emergency recover) that's ok.
Most of custom roms need permissive SE Linux to boot, just for that reason. Kernel.img flash to /kernel partition.


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 27, 2020)

adeii said:


> OK. It is stock eRecovery (for emergency recover) that's ok.
> Most of custom roms need permissive SE Linux to boot, just for that reason. Kernel.img flash to /kernel partition.

Click to collapse



I did it.
I think the rom is for  Ldn-l21 c432 and i have  Ldn-l21 c185. Therefore it is causing problem. Ithink the issue is with vendor image.


----------



## anarxisco (Aug 27, 2020)

adeii said:


> @Arsam javed @anarxisco
> 
> - Why do you still have stock recovery?
> - Flash TWRP
> ...

Click to collapse


 @adeii I think that the problem is that my Y7 Prime (LDN-L01) is not supported. Now I'm back to stock + root, is there any custom rom for it?


----------



## adeii (Aug 28, 2020)

anarxisco said:


> I think that the problem is that my Y7 Prime (LDN-L01) is not supported. Now I'm back to stock + root, is there any custom rom for it?

Click to collapse



 But what is difference between LDN-L01 and LDN-L21, kernel is the same for both phones and both regions C185/C432. TWRP is also the same. Difference is just in some /vendor files and /version partition. Can you backup /ramdisk and /version and send me to analize (it is very small partition) ?

UPDATE:
If you had tried Lineage 17 according to EzzUsesAndroid tutorial, *bypass* step about flashing older vendor image. That is vendor for C432.
Latest stock rom for LDN-L01 and LDN-L21B for C185 is 8.0.0.153
http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G2879/g1650/v354383/f1/full/update.zip
Previous 8.0.0.152 is at http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G2879/g1650/v315719/f1/full/update.zip
Vendor.img could be extracted from UPDATE.APP with HuaweiUpdateExtractor_0.9.9.5 and unpacked with simg2img.exe.

UPDATE2: Kernel is almost the same. Some lines in config are different and it might be problem. I will compile kernel for LDN-L01 in future. So I need /proc/config.gz from stock rom to compare.


----------



## adeii (Aug 28, 2020)

Arsam javed said:


> I did it.
> I think the rom is for  Ldn-l21 c432 and i have  Ldn-l21 c185. Therefore it is causing problem. I think the issue is with vendor image.

Click to collapse



ROM is universal for all android 8+ phones, no vendor or region target. 
Yes, differences are in /vendor, as @EzzUsesAndroid said few pages before, some files for /vendor need to be from older stock rom.
Files /vendor/etc/fstab.qcom and recovery.fstab shoud be the same on c432 and c185. Example is in attachment.
Compare few lines from /vendor/build.prop to compare with mine:



        ro.build.version.sdk=26
ro.build.version.preview_sdk=0
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.all_codenames=REL
ro.build.version.release=8.0.0
ro.build.version.security_patch=2020-02-01
ro.huawei.build.version.security_patch=2020-02-01
    

Only thing that should be changed in kernel is in "kernel.img-oslevel" where should be write the same year and month as it is in upper line "ro.build.version.security_patch".


----------



## anarxisco (Aug 28, 2020)

adeii said:


> But what is difference between LDN-L01 and LDN-L21, kernel is the same for both phones and both regions C185/C432. TWRP is also the same. Difference is just in some /vendor files and /version partition. Can you backup /ramdisk and /version and send me to analize (it is very small partition) ?

Click to collapse



I've sent you a PM with the dump



adeii said:


> Latest stock rom for LDN-L01 and LDN-L21B for C185 is 8.0.0.153
> http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G2879/g1650/v354383/f1/full/update.zip
> Previous 8.0.0.152 is at http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G2879/g1650/v315719/f1/full/update.zip
> Vendor.img could be extracted from UPDATE.APP with HuaweiUpdateExtractor_0.9.9.5 and unpacked with simg2img.exe.

Click to collapse



I can't update stock, error 9 (unlocked bootloader + root)


----------



## adeii (Aug 29, 2020)

anarxisco said:


> I can't update stock, error 9 (unlocked bootloader + root)

Click to collapse



You can not flash update.zip via twrp nor stock recovery.
But you can 
- restore stock kernel/ramdisk/recovery_ramdisk 
- extract update.app and copy it to /sdcard/dload and boot to bootloader mode (or it should be download mode) to update
- restore TWRP and root system with Magisk.zip

or
- extract update.app and extract kernel/vendor/ramdisk/system.img with HuaweiUpdateExtractor
- flash any image with "fastboot flash <partition> <image.img>" from bootloader mode.
- boot to system to test it.
- restore TWRP and root system.


----------



## anarxisco (Aug 29, 2020)

adeii said:


> ...
> - extract update.app and copy it to /sdcard/dload and boot to bootloader mode (or it should be download mode) to update
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't work, stuck and reboot



adeii said:


> - extract update.app and extract kernel/vendor/ramdisk/system.img with HuaweiUpdateExtractor
> - flash any image with "fastboot flash <partition> <image.img>" from bootloader mode.
> - boot to system to test it.
> - restore TWRP and root system.

Click to collapse



I will do this way, but exactly what ramdisk do you mean? erecovery, recovery o boot _ramdisk?


----------



## adeii (Aug 29, 2020)

anarxisco said:


> I will do this way, but exactly what ramdisk do you mean? erecovery, recovery o boot _ramdisk?

Click to collapse



ramdisk (part of ex boot.img)

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

Diffs between stock L01 and stock L21
Ramdisk
L01:


> ro.comp.chipset_version=Chipset-msm8917 8.0.0.33(042T)
> ro.confg.hw_sbl1version=Chipset-msm8917 8.0.0.33(042T)_SBL1
> ro.confg.hw_appsbootversion=Chipset-msm8917 8.0.0.33(042T)_APPSBOOT

Click to collapse



L21:


> ro.comp.chipset_version=Chipset-msm8917 8.0.0.33(03YI)
> ro.confg.hw_sbl1version=Chipset-msm8917 8.0.0.33(03YI)_SBL1
> ro.confg.hw_appsbootversion=Chipset-msm8917 8.0.0.33(03YI)_APPSBOOT

Click to collapse



Kernel config for L01 has additional lines:


> #
> # Access Control Module
> #
> CONFIG_ACM=y
> ...

Click to collapse



Reminder for diff. regions codes.

This is permissive kernel for both L01 and L21 (also LX3), no matter region.
Version 3.18.121, security updates 2020-02.

Big kernel update:
There some good addons: kernel 3.18.140 with KCAL and Klapse support, with some IO schedulers, CPU freq. governors, TCP congs, Adreno idler.
Sourcecode: https://github.com/adeii/huawei-london-kernel


----------



## rabb1tmac (Sep 17, 2020)

adeii said:


> @Arsam javed @anarxisco
> 
> - Why do you still have stock recovery?
> - Flash TWRP
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, i successfully flashed AOSP rom and l wanted to try Lineage OS and flashed it, it worked. Then i flashed magisks thingy. Now i cant boot into OS, i tried flashing kernal, vendor, rom everything and it boot loops into eRecovery. Any Idea?

UPDATE: I tried flashing back the AOSP rom that i flashed first and it boots in 'ANDROID" booting screen. After awhile, it just automaticcaly boots into TWRP again. Help please?


----------



## adeii (Sep 17, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> Hello, i successfully flashed AOSP rom and l wanted to try Lineage OS and flashed it, it worked. Then i flashed magisks thingy. Now i cant boot into OS, i tried flashing kernal, vendor, rom everything and it boot loops into eRecovery. Any Idea?
> 
> UPDATE: I tried flashing back the AOSP rom that i flashed first and it boots in 'ANDROID" booting screen. After awhile, it just automaticcaly boots into TWRP again. Help please?

Click to collapse



You could not boot to Lineage just after Magisk ? Try to install LOS, install Magisk Manager and then install Magisk (and patch ramdisk.img).
What vendor exactly did you flashed, since no need to flash any? Exept few files could be used from older vendor.

Did you format (not just wipe) /data and /cache before booting AOSP? 
Have you flashed dm-verity_and_forced-encryption-remover, reboot to TWRP and then format /data ?

UPDATE: Since, you all got 9.0+ custom roms, you can update OpenGL and Vulkan drivers for Adreno 505! Look for SD430/MSM8937.
GDisk folder with drivers: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/14dHePwCb6r16roJKo1V1-KaFxk1KlJ2E or even the newest https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1It3fgN8-hLSeBc4268aArWfCarWx2Z3E

Thread about them (for LG L5, but better find for Xiaomi Riva/Rolex/Land): adreno-5xx-gpu-drivers-t4042619

*Known Issues*: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] drivers can cause the following problems on 500 and 600 series

 Loss of Bootanimation
 Not working Face unlock
 Not working Screen recording
 Black screen
 Bootloop


----------



## rabb1tmac (Sep 18, 2020)

adeii said:


> You could not boot to Lineage just after Magisk ? Try to install LOS, install Magisk Manager and then install Magisk (and patch ramdisk.img).
> What vendor exactly did you flashed, since no need to flash any? Exept few files could be used from older vendor.
> 
> Did you format (not just wipe) /data and /cache before booting AOSP?
> Have you flashed dm-verity_and_forced-encryption-remover, reboot to TWRP and then format /data ?

Click to collapse



Okay so i reinstalled stock rom back and tried to do again. I followed all the steps correctly, but, i cant boot into AOSP. After huawei boot logo, a boot screen with 'android' comes up. After few seconds, it automatically reboots and goes into TWRP. I installed the permissive kernal, vendor image, and the fstab modifier script. 

When the very first time i attempted, it worked, but there wasnt any setup to do(first time android setup walkthrough), it straight booted up into AOSP rom. I couldn't install stock variant of  gapps because i got error 70 (insufficient space). So i install 
ed the Pico variant of gapps. 

Even though AOSP worked in the first attempt, some things wasnt right(even after installing pico gapps), for example, the google bar widget in home screen looked like from very old version of Android and same with the browser. So i decided to install Lineage. Wiped system, data, cache everything, and install back everything with Lineage OS anddd it worked. If i remember correctly, i installed the ExpressLuke GSI Magisk (I installed at the end because install this wasnt stated in the instructions so i decided to install anyway). The next morning, when i booted, it went into boot loop.

Tried wiping everything possible in TWRP, and install everything back, no success. Even tried installing back stock Huawei rom and trying again, no luck. Same bootloop. AOSP reboots after the 'android' boot screen and Lineage OS reboots after Huawei boot logo.


----------



## adeii (Sep 19, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> When the very first time i attempted, it worked, but there wasnt any setup to do(first time android setup walkthrough), it straight booted up into AOSP rom. I couldn't install stock variant of  gapps because i got error 70 (insufficient space). So i installed the Pico variant of gapps.
> 
> Even tried installing back stock Huawei rom and trying again, no luck. Same bootloop.

Click to collapse



There are about 2,2 GB for system. I have not idea that no space for gapps. Next time try to install that apps one-by-one as user apps.

Have you tried to restore stock via eRecovery ? Try factory defaults after restoring stock.
What exactly model and stock rom version do you have ?


----------



## rabb1tmac (Sep 19, 2020)

adeii said:


> There are about 2,2 GB for system. I have not idea that no space for gapps. Next time try to install that apps one-by-one as user apps.
> 
> Have you tried to restore stock via eRecovery ? Try factory defaults after restoring stock.
> What exactly model and stock rom version do you have ?

Click to collapse



update: I got aosp phh installed and boot up. Tried different kernals provided here and got it to work. I had to install Pico variant of gapps since stock and mini gives error 70.  But, the Google search bar and Browser looks like from very old version of Android. Why is that? 
anndddd the battery usage is horrible as expected eo I installed nfs injector but it seems the phone is not rooted. What should i install to root it?


----------



## adeii (Sep 19, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> update: I got aosp phh installed and boot up. Tried different kernals provided here and got it to work. I had to install Pico variant of gapps.
> anndddd the battery usage is horrible as expected eo I installed nfs injector but it seems the phone is not rooted. What should i install to root it?

Click to collapse



OK. Just do not flash any vendor image. 
Have you installed Magisk by ExpressLuke made for GSI custom roms? Latest version is @ sourceforge.net.
Install app and open to see next instructions.
If you had install OpenGapps from official site, that is old about 1 year.
OpenGApps migate to sourceforce. Latest version for Android 10, ARM64 phones are old about half day. opengapps64-A10.0-pico 89 mb.


----------



## rabb1tmac (Sep 19, 2020)

adeii said:


> There are about 2,2 GB for system. I have not idea that no space for gapps. Next time try to install that apps one-by-one as user apps.
> 
> Have you tried to restore stock via eRecovery ? Try factory defaults after restoring stock.
> What exactly model and stock rom version do you have ?

Click to collapse





adeii said:


> OK. Just do not flash any vendor image.
> Have you installed Magisk by ExpressLuke made for GSI custom roms? Latest version is @ sourceforge.net.
> Install app and open to see next instructions.
> If you had install OpenGapps from official site, that is old about 1 year.
> OpenGApps migate to sourceforce. Latest version for Android 10, ARM64 phones are old about half day. opengapps64-A10.0-pico 89 mb.

Click to collapse



another update 
i decided to reinstall phh aosp because the ui crashed when setting up pin and after reboot it kept asking for pin which i never set properly so i was stuck there. reinstalled everything, and this time it was rooted and flashed the latest pico o.gapps. got nfs installed and working too but not sure if it's doing its thing yet

also i tried to flash the latest version available for phh aosp but couldn't get it to boot. the version mentioned in the instructions works fine.  is it unsupported or i did smtg wrong?

tl;dr: got it into prefect looking pure android but is it possible to increase the brightness more? its even more dark if you use dark mode.


----------



## adeii (Sep 19, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> also i tried to flash the latest version available for phh aosp but couldn't get it to boot. the version mentioned in the instructions works fine.  is it unsupported or i did smtg wrong?
> 
> tl;dr: got it into prefect looking pure android but is it possible to increase the brightness more? its even more dark if you use dark mode.

Click to collapse



Well, maybe you need some post-GSI fixes, there are 3 files mentioned about last year.
About brightness - need to make overlay file for that GSI.
Quick fix - open terminal or adb shell and run commands:

```
su
cat /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/max_brightness
```
Stock value is 4095. To write this value, try this command:

```
echo "4095" > /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/max_brightness
```
or

```
setprop persist.sys.qcom-brightness 4095
```
.
If can increase brightness more, you can add next line to /system/build.prop to set this value to every boot.

```
persist.sys.qcom-brightness=4095
```
.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

According to thread and thread, I had repacked Magisk module with updated OpenGL and Vulkan driver for GPU Adreno 505, for Android 8.0.
[M]TeamDrivers_OpenGL-Vulkan_SD430-EMUI8.0-313.
Updated versions are OpenGL 3.2 [email protected] and Vulkan API 1.0.66. Stock versions are OpenGL 3.2 [email protected] and Vulkan API 1.0.49.
Official packages are for Magisk or TWRP, but for Pie/Q roms.


----------



## rabb1tmac (Sep 22, 2020)

adeii said:


> Well, maybe you need some post-GSI fixes, there are 3 files mentioned about last year.
> About brightness - need to make overlay file for that GSI.
> Quick fix - open terminal or adb shell and run commands:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have executed the commands, still no luck. Looks like the brightness even got lower after the command. (edit: slider doesnt work anymore, its stuck in lowest brightness possible)
also, i think the proximity sensor is not working. Screen rotation does not work. (Even with auto rotate turned on)


----------



## adeii (Sep 22, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> I have executed the commands, still no luck. Looks like the brightness even got lower after the command. (edit: slider doesnt work anymore, its stuck in lowest brightness possible)
> also, i think the proximity sensor is not working. Screen rotation does not work. (Even with auto rotate turned on)

Click to collapse



OK. Lets try to create overlay. What rom do you use? 
Can you send me framework-res.apk from /system/frameworks and build.prop from /system ?
Also, list and set value to current brighness with:


> su
> cat /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness
> echo 4095 > /sys/class/leds/lcd-backlight/brightness

Click to collapse



Commands to disable/enable auto-rotation are:

```
su
content insert --uri content://settings/system --bind name:s:accelerometer_rotation --bind value:i:0
content insert --uri content://settings/system --bind name:s:accelerometer_rotation --bind value:i:1
```
Also can try sensor test apk.


----------



## rabb1tmac (Sep 23, 2020)

adeii said:


> OK. Lets try to create overlay. What rom do you use?
> Can you send me framework-res.apk from /system/frameworks and build.prop from /system ?
> Also, list and set value to current brighness with:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using the AOSP by phhusson (v214).  The current brightness command works, slider doesnt. 
I have attached the framework-res.apk  and build.prop in the zip file.
Sensors doesnt seem to work, but thats okay. I dont really mind it.


----------



## adeii (Sep 23, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> I'm using the AOSP by phhusson (v214).  The current brightness command works, slider doesnt.
> I have attached the framework-res.apk  and build.prop in the zip file.
> Sensors doesnt seem to work, but thats okay. I dont really mind it.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Both framework-res.apk from stock and aosp could be decompiled, but can not recompile them. Overlay have to be made. In meanwhile, you can try Privset app. Search for "bright" commands and app made some kind of overlay and demand reboot. Maybe you can get it works.
Diff values between stock and custom rom are in attachment.


----------



## rabb1tmac (Sep 23, 2020)

adeii said:


> Thanks. Both framework-res.apk from stock and aosp could be decompiled, but can not recompile them. Overlay have to be made. In meanwhile, you can try Privset app. Search for "bright" commands and app made some kind of overlay and demand reboot. Maybe you can get it works.
> Diff values between stock and custom rom are in attachment.

Click to collapse



Sorry, i dont really understand how the Privset app works. Searched for 'bright' but i dont see anything revelant?


----------



## adeii (Oct 4, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> Sorry, i dont really understand how the Privset app works.
> Searched for 'bright' but i dont see anything revelant?

Click to collapse



Nevermind for now.
Overlay file was made according to this guide.
Just copy it into  /system/overlay/, guess you need to make dir "overlay" and set permission to rw-r--r-- / 0644. Both dir and file.
And then reboot your phone to test your overlay.

Alternative is to try overlay from this thread but put it into /vendor/overlay.


----------



## rabb1tmac (Oct 5, 2020)

adeii said:


> Nevermind for now.
> Overlay file was made according to this guide.
> Just copy it into  /system/overlay/, guess you need to make dir "overlay" and set permission to rw-r--r-- / 0644. Both dir and file.
> And then reboot your phone to test your overlay.
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant seem to set permission for the file, Im getting an error message when i set permissions in Root Browser.


----------



## adeii (Oct 5, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> I cant seem to set permission for the file, Im getting an error message when i set permissions in Root Browser.

Click to collapse



 Do it from custom recovery (TWRP) not system.


----------



## rabb1tmac (Oct 6, 2020)

adeii said:


> Do it from custom recovery (TWRP) not system.

Click to collapse



Hmm, if i open /system/overlay in root browser, theres many other files, i guess its different overlays for different phones. I added the overlay file you provided and set permision to 0644 with adb. - No success.

If i open file manager through TWRP, and access /system, there is no overlay folder, so i created one and pushed the overlay file you gave and set perms to 0644 (both dir and file) but upon rebooting, the files and dir dissappear, the slider doesnt work after reboot too.

Is it the same directory or two different directories? (In root browser and TWRP file manager)


----------



## adeii (Oct 6, 2020)

rabb1tmac said:


> Is it the same directory or two different directories? (In root browser and TWRP file manager)

Click to collapse



Maybe it should be in /vendor/overlay to work? In TWRP /system/vendor/overlay and /vendor/overlay are the same folders.

If you mount /system, it should be also the same partition as on online system. Folders like app, bin, etc, fonts, libs, frameworks, priv-app, vendor, xbin....

On unmounted /system in TWRP, folder /system would have just basic folders from some symlinks, like bin, etc, lib.


----------



## KaroloBC (Nov 8, 2020)

on LDN-L21 GSI 10/9 with PermissiveKernel = GSI freeze on gray screen (no bootanimation)

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

vendor in the post acts the same as stock vendor from newest EMUI (gray screen, no logo). Maybe creating topic with instruction to boot GSI with all kernels, etc. will be a good idea?

---

i tested some other GSI, all display only gray screen. it's probably problem with libraries (there's part of logcat):
04-26 10:42:24.236   794   794 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]"...
04-26 10:42:24.257   810   810 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]"...
04-26 10:42:24.299   795   795 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]"...
04-26 10:42:24.336   806   806 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]"...
04-26 10:42:24.336   804   804 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]"...
04-26 10:42:24.349   813   813 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]_vendor.so"...
04-26 10:42:24.356   814   814 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]_vendor.so"...
04-26 10:42:24.357   799   799 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]"...
04-26 10:42:24.357   811   811 F linker  : CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE "/vendor/bin/hw/[email protected]": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/[email protected]"...
And some other useful info: my phone is LDN-L21 with 8.0.0.159 vendor.


----------



## adeii (Nov 15, 2020)

KaroloBC said:


> on LDN-L21 GSI 10/9 with PermissiveKernel = GSI freeze on gray screen (no bootanimation) . Vendor in the post acts the same as stock vendor from newest EMUI (gray screen, no logo). Maybe creating topic with instruction to boot GSI with all kernels, etc. will be a good idea?
> And some other useful info: my phone is LDN-L21 with 8.0.0.159 vendor.

Click to collapse



Well, it is better to use newest stock vendor.img. That should be LDN-L21A with 8.0.0.159 ? No need for older vendor.img from Ezz's post since it is for LDN-LX3. What version of permissive kernel do you use (3.18.xx) ?
Basic permissive kernel is by Ezz, ver.3.18.66, pure stock kernel + SE Linux permissive switch. AOSP 10 works with it.
All other kernels are upgraded by me (3.18.66 to 3.18.140) with patches for MSM 3.18 kernels.

Latest version got additional options like KCal, KLapse and few cpu governors and IO schedulers.
If you use that kernel, then it may cause gray screen. You can try FrancoKernel manager to tweak colours.

But no logo is some other problem. Phone by default uses splash screen logo from /oeminfo partition and bootloader animation from /product/etc/media/bootanimation.zip. Custom rom probably use /system/media/bootloader.zip....


----------



## adeii (Nov 23, 2020)

Users of android 9/10/11 custom roms can update graphic/video drivers against stock oreo driver.
You can update both OpenGL and Vulkan drivers, via TWRP or Magisk Manager (or overwrite original files in /vendor).
More about it in thread adreno-5xx-gpu-drivers-t4042619. Look for SnapDragon/SD 430 (MSM8937) drivers.


----------



## McheBlck (Nov 24, 2020)

thanks for the information


----------



## adeii (Dec 6, 2020)

Newest stock rom for L21B, via eRecovery, 8.0.0.151, region C432/EU, patch 2020-07.

```
update.zip
/data/update/package_cache/update.zip
http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G3004/g1650/v448313/f1/full/update.zip

update_data_full_public.zip
/data/update/package_cache/update_data_full_public.zip
http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G3004/g1650/v448313/f1/full/public/update_data_full_public.zip

update_full_LDN-L21B_hw_eu.zip
/data/update/package_cache/update_full_LDN-L21B_hw_eu.zip
http://update.dbankcdn.com/TDS/data/files/p3/s15/G3004/g1650/v448313/f1/full/LDN-L21B_hw_eu/update_full_LDN-L21B_hw_eu.zip
```


----------



## Dayes (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello! just asking can I still downgrade my firmware on my ldn-l22 without bricking it? since i've seen people talk something about xloader 2 with other huawei devices


----------



## adeii (Dec 9, 2020)

Dayes said:


> about xloader 2 with other huawei devices

Click to collapse



Hello and thanks for that information.
This thread got nice information about xloader ver.01 and xloader ver.02. and also has xloader checker @ mega.nz
So, you had to download current and older stock rom and check each xloader version. If both are the same - I guess that will be no problem but delete all user data and all customizations.

UPDATE-1: Xloader is found at phones with Kirin CPU, we got SnapDragon on LDN-L2x. Note: QualComm SnapDragon boot is on Xiaomi.
UPDATE-2: No xloader partition on LDN-L21.

```
Extracting UPDATE.APP, FULLOTA takes a bit. Please wait
Extracting XLOADER from UPDATE.APP
Extract XLOADER failed
Press ENTER key to continue...
```

Xloader found on ALP-TL00 (Mate 10)

```
Extracting UPDATE.APP, FULLOTA takes a bit. Please wait
Extracting XLOADER from UPDATE.APP
Checking XLOADER
01 - Safe when going 01 to 01 or 01 to 02

You can flash 02 XLOADER ontop of 01 XLOADER, but you can't flash 01 XLOADER ontop of 02 XLOADER.
01 to 01, 01 to 02 and 02 to 02 is safe. 02 to 01 is not!
```


----------



## Dayes (Dec 9, 2020)

adeii said:


> Hello and thanks for that information.
> This thread got nice information about xloader ver.01 and xloader ver.02. and also has xloader checker @ mega.nz
> So, you had to download current and older stock rom and check each xloader version. If both are the same - I guess that will be no problem but delete all user data and all customizations.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah thank you^^ since I want to downgrade my firmware so I could use dc unlocker


----------



## Dayes (Dec 9, 2020)

_I tried to install the old firmware but it keeps giving me "software install failed" even though it's the right firmware| LDN-L22C636CUSTC636D1B144 (8.0.0.144) is the firmware im trying to install am I doing something wrong? _
(Edit: Never mind turn you do not need to be on the older firmware got the bootloader code I guess)


----------



## Dayes (Dec 10, 2020)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> *Android 10 GSI Installation Guide*
> 
> Firstly, credit to the folks at 4PDA for giving a great guide on installing these GSIs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to do this it did not want to boot on my ldn-l22(c636) aaa or do I need to use an older vendor image for my build


----------



## adeii (Dec 10, 2020)

Dayes said:


> do I need to use an older vendor image for my build

Click to collapse



Please, no need for LDN-LX3 vendor image. Differnce between old and new stock vendor image is one or two *.so. Have you FORMAT /data  (not just wipe) before boot ?

Also, there are 2 patches "8.1 to P Vendor Blobs Patcher by Erfan Abdi" that could help.
And 3rd patch should match vendor version with kernel (change oslevel and osversion in text folder).Sufficient for permissive kernel.
Patches are old (from 2018.) but maybe help.
source: github

UPDATE2: Found something useful for 10.0 custom roms, MAYBE could fix boot by changing SELinux and/or zygote files.
source: Igor~s @ 4pda.ru.


----------



## Dayes (Dec 11, 2020)

adeii said:


> Please, no need for LDN-LX3 vendor image. Differnce between old and new stock vendor image is one or two *.so. Have you FORMAT /data  (not just wipe) before boot ?
> 
> Also, there are 2 patches "8.1 to P Vendor Blobs Patcher by Erfan Abdi" that could help.
> And 3rd patch should match vendor version with kernel (change oslevel and osversion in text folder). Patches are old (from 2018.) but maybe help.
> source: github

Click to collapse



It still did not work and the 3rd patch said "Invalid partition Aborting ERROR: 1" I used the vendor from the guide and yes I did format /data

I tried to boot into aosp 10 aonly by phhhusson it did not boot at all just reboots and then I tried pixel experience it did manage to "start" but its just on a blank screen nothing appearing and then Lineage 17.1 same problem as aosp10 by phhhusson (edit: I checked logcat and I saw *Abort message: 'Cannot link executable "/vendor/bin/hw/**": cannot locate symbol "_ZN7android8hhardware7details14gServiceSidMapE" referenced by "/vendor/lib64/**"... *using stock emui for now since I couldn't get any gsi rom's to work on my ldn-lx2 c636)

(EDIT 2: I got aosp10 by phhhusson running did not tamper with kernel and vendor this time zz)


----------



## adeii (Jan 6, 2021)

*New Year - New Device Tree*​TWRP dev.tree for LDN-Lxx @ github

*TWRP 3.5.0_9.0**

* build upon omni 8.1. Since omni-9.0 source can not boot on new version of stock rom (8.0.0.151 C432)

Pros:
- Copy files to external storage works (didn't in 3.4.0)
- Can backup Data internal storage as separate partition. 
  On back screen, it shows big filesize (for Data + Internal SD), but back up only internal sd.
  It seems to freeze for the rest od Data, but it finish job fine.

TWRP-3.5.0-London.img @ Mega.NZ


*OrangeFox R11**

* the latest build upon omni 8.1 sourcecodes instead of omni 9.0

Pros:
- Fully built for London with the same dev.tree, not ported.
- Got magisk installation and manager for modules

Cons:
- Aroma file manager freezes on start up
- Can not pack theme into recovery image for next recovery start.

OrangeFox-R11-London.img @ Mega.NZ


SkyHawk Recovery Project v3.0*

* the latest build upon omni 8.1 sourcecodes instead of omni 9.0

Pros:
- Fully built for London with the same dev.tree, not ported.
- Got magisk installation and manager for modules

Cons:
- Can not pack theme into recovery image for next recovery start.

SkyHawk-v3.0-London.img


BONUS: TWRP 3.2.1 by Gaguga and ...

Old but gold mod. Ported from Honor 8 dev.tree for Honor 7A/C but works fine on London (since it is the same hardware). Got few additional tools and got option to mound DECRYPTED storage. Someone with encrypted device, please confirm it is works!

TWRP-3.2.1-Gaguga-London.img


----------



## LemonThaiKush (Jan 30, 2021)

OrangeFoX not work another boot fox no


----------



## adeii (Feb 1, 2021)

LemonThaiKush said:


> OrangeFoX not work another boot fox no

Click to collapse



Maybe OF needs additional files to finish boot. Extract Fox folder to root of internal and external SD.

Sky Hawk recovery also has additional files to be extracted to external SD.

Does it shows you white fox logo on orange background and freeze?
Or it just not boot at all and reboot to system/eRecovery?


----------



## anarxisco (Feb 10, 2021)

EzzUsesAndroid said:


> *Android 10 GSI Installation Guide*
> 
> Firstly, credit to the folks at 4PDA for giving a great guide on installing these GSIs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to follow this guide with my LDN-L01 with LDN-L01 8.0.0.153(C55) on board but with no luck, always ending in a bootloop and a fresh reinstall from erecovery (I'm unable to do a full backup with twrp, no matter what I try).

Could anybody post a step by step guide for this configuration please?

EDIT: SOLVED! AOSP on board (LineageOS file size too large)


----------



## adeii (Feb 15, 2021)

anarxisco said:


> (I'm unable to do a full backup with twrp, no matter what I try).

Click to collapse



Let me guess, you can not backup data and internal storage?
That is because your /data partition is still encrypted. Since there is known hack to me for this. You got 3 ways.
1 - Try twrp 3.2.1 by Gaguga and S_mak, if can see "normal" files with mounted encrypted storage.
2 - You can backup whole /data as f2fs image, about 26 GB is few files.
3 - You can backup data to PC, with some software (not fully backup) or try migrate 4.0, then need to flash "dm-verify and encryption remover", reboot to twrp,  format /data from TWRP (Wipe - > advanced) and you will got fully wiped phone (factory defaults). But you can backup fully next time. Restore backup from PC.


----------



## huaweil21y7 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi all,

I just got a second hand Huawei y7 LDN-L21 mobile phone from a friend that does not use it as he got a new device.

I did a factory reset and now have default Android (8.0.0), but I would like, if possible, to install a more up to date version, and I thought about Lineage OS. I went to their website, and in the download section, there does not seem to be support for this device. I have been over this thread, and it seems as if some people had luck installing Lineage OS though, but I'm a newbie with all this stuff, and to be honest I just see constant updates on tool versions and different instructions on what to do and... I'm a bit lost.

Would it be possible for someone to summarize what I would need to do, given my current situation, to install Lineage OS, and to do this in a way that is understandable for people like me who are not too technical and that are scared of complicated 25 steps complicated instructions? 

My apologies in advance if I'm asking for too much.

Cheers


----------



## Dayes (Feb 25, 2021)

Managed to get offline charging to work by moving (emui 8) /system/etc/charger to (11 gsi) /system/etc/charger haven't tried it in android 10 but it should work aswell as 9


----------



## Dayes (Feb 25, 2021)

And I got nusantara 2.5.1 to work been using it for a month now aswell as other a11 ab gsi's by using hamido's AB2A R method (BTW magisk does not work on a11 a only)


----------



## adeii (Feb 28, 2021)

Dayes said:


> And I got nusantara 2.5.1 to work been using it for a month now aswell as other a11 ab gsi's by using hamido's AB2A R method (BTW magisk does not work on a11 a only)

Click to collapse



Good to know that A11 works on 3.18 kernel. Thanks for AB2A hint !
Do you have any problem/bug with Nusantara?


----------



## adeii (Feb 28, 2021)

huaweil21y7 said:


> I would like, if possible, to install a more up to date version.

Click to collapse



Most easier option is to update stock rom via eRecovery.
If you do not have this screen between splash and bootanimation:



then you have NOT unlocked bootloader and you had to unlock it first before any customization (custom recovery/kernel/rom).
So, if you have locked bootloader, you can update only stock rom. Tutorial:
eRecovery video


----------



## Dayes (Mar 1, 2021)

adeii said:


> Good to know that A11 works on 3.18 kernel. Thanks for AB2A hint !
> Do you have any problem/bug with Nusantara?

Click to collapse



hm so far I haven't experienced any bugs with nusantara besides some systemui crashing after starting up but once it crashes it shouldn't crash anymore currently using ancient os 5.2 atm


----------



## adeii (Mar 26, 2021)

*TWRP 3.5.1_9.0**
* build upon omni 7.1. Since omni-8.1/9.0 source can not boot.
TWRP-3.5.1-London @ Mega.NZ


----------



## mohibul_islam (Apr 24, 2021)

I need a rom for Huawei y7 pro 2018 (LDn-LX2). 
Android 10 or later


----------



## anywaywhat (Apr 24, 2021)

seeing all of you people with unlocked bootloaders is making me jealous, i paid like 5 times more for one euro for DC Unlocker, still didn't unlock my bootloader. Life sucks, man.


----------



## Dayes (Apr 25, 2021)

mohibul_islam said:


> I need a rom for Huawei y7 pro 2018 (LDn-LX2).
> Android 10 or later

Click to collapse



Did you unlock your bootloader?


----------



## adeii (May 1, 2021)

anywaywhat said:


> seeing all of you people with unlocked bootloaders is making me jealous, i paid like 5 times more for one euro for DC Unlocker, still didn't unlock my bootloader. Life sucks, man.

Click to collapse



Had you tried ministryofsolutions . com for 4$ ?


----------



## mohibul_islam (May 10, 2021)

Dayes said:


> Did you unlock your bootloader?

Click to collapse



No...But I will.


----------



## adeii (May 11, 2021)

Proseph said:


> Can you build this GSI please? Descendant

Click to collapse



New version of Descendant GSI is released:
Descendant XI, Android 11, ARM64, A-only official (1.4 GB).


----------



## babybeet (May 21, 2021)

Dayes said:


> And I got nusantara 2.5.1 to work been using it for a month now aswell as other a11 ab gsi's by using hamido's AB2A R method (BTW magisk does not work on a11 a only)
> View attachment 5232119

Click to collapse



Are there any detailed steps? My LDN-TL00 can’t be started after a lot of brushing


----------



## babybeet (May 24, 2021)

Support all GSI versions through downgrade


----------



## 雯hai (Jun 18, 2021)

babybeet said:


> View attachment 5318227
> 
> 
> _Support all GSI versions through downgrade_

Click to collapse


_*Mod edit - translated by https://translate.google.com/?:*_
Brother, I said Chinese, will you brush MAGISK will not card the first screen?
********************************************************

兄弟，我就说中文了，你刷magisk会不会卡第一屏？


----------



## babybeet (Jun 19, 2021)

雯hai said:


> _*Mod edit - translated by https://translate.google.com/?:*_
> Brother, I said Chinese, will you brush MAGISK will not card the first screen?
> ********************************************************
> 
> 兄弟，我就说中文了，你刷magisk会不会卡第一屏？

Click to collapse



有的会有的不会。


----------



## adeii (Jul 4, 2021)

Well, do NOT expect Harmony OS for our devices. Last EMUI 8.0 update was 13 months ago.








						HarmonyOS (Hongmeng OS) Eligible Devices
					

At Huawei Developer Conference (HDC) 2020, Huawei announced HarmonyOS 2.0, which supports more platforms compared to its predecessor. According to the official roadmap, HarmonyOS 2.0 will support devices with up to 128MB RAM, such as smart wearables and other IoT devices. In 2021, It’ll support...




					www.huaweicentral.com


----------



## 雯hai (Jul 13, 2021)

babybeet said:


> 有的会有的不会。

Click to collapse



I solved the problem,you could use magisk which built by phh.
我解决了这个问题，你可以用phh的magisk。
There's another problem. When I brush the GSI of Android 11 and 9, there's a problem with the brightness. The maximum brightness is still very dark. Android 10 is normal. Do you have any solutions?
还有个问题，我刷安卓11和9的gsi，亮度有问题，调到最大亮度还是很暗，安卓10行正常，你有什么办法解决吗？


----------



## Sahinoglu (Jul 31, 2021)

I know it's been asked a lot, but I've read many posts and I'm confused. I am using Y7 2018 (non-prime) latest firmware. Any chance to install GSI rom?
If possible, can you briefly talk about the steps?
I have technical knowledge.


----------



## lokito50 (Aug 1, 2021)

My mother in law's LDN-LX2 started acting up recently, it starts and after a few seconds of home screen it restarts again. Its like a boot loop but it actually loads homescreen and I can manage to go into settings to uninstall apps. Anyone heard about this issue? Phone keeps rebooting after 30seconds to one minute of  ON time. I opened it up and cleaned all the terminals inside etc. I don't want to flash it with a factory firmware so she doesn't loose whatsapp(shes visiting from another country and wouldnt be able to activate whatsapp).
Thanks


----------



## adeii (Aug 3, 2021)

lokito50 said:


> My mother in law's LDN-LX2 started acting up recently, it starts and after a few seconds of home screen it restarts again. Its like a boot loop but it actually loads homescreen and I can manage to go into settings to uninstall apps. Anyone heard about this issue? Phone keeps rebooting after 30seconds to one minute of  ON time. I opened it up and cleaned all the terminals inside etc. I don't want to flash it with a factory firmware so she doesn't loose whatsapp(shes visiting from another country and wouldnt be able to activate whatsapp).
> Thanks

Click to collapse



At least, she can freely wipe /cache partion from eRecovery menu (3rd button, 2nd is Factory reset). It seems at something pressing on touchscreen or power button (foil or silicon mask or even magnet, if she using fold cover). Also, you can disable all options in Settings - Accessibility.


----------



## adeii (Aug 3, 2021)

New custom recovery - OrangeFox R11.1

Flash *.img to recovery_ramdisk partition in fastboot mode or via custom recovery.
Copy Fox folder to the root of internal memory (sdcard in custom recovery, /storage/emulated/0 in system).


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi,
I made a mistake. Instead of writing rm -r vendor/* i wrote rm -r vendor. This has deleted my vendor folder. I have recreated it using mkdir vendor but i am unable to mount it in twrp. I flashed vendor image and system but phone is in bootloop
Please tell me a solution


----------



## adeii (Aug 7, 2021)

Arsam javed said:


> Hi,
> I made a mistake. Instead of writing rm -r vendor/* i wrote rm -r vendor. This has deleted my vendor folder. I have recreated it using mkdir vendor but i am unable to mount it in twrp. I flashed vendor image and system but phone is in bootloop
> Please tell me a solution

Click to collapse



1 - Had you flashed vendor via fastboot? ( fastboot flash vendor vendor.img ) 
2 - Can you boot into twrp ?
Since /vendor is symbolic link, you need to flash vendor image to /dev/block/mmcblk0p51.
Or even full path /dev/block/platform/soc/7824900.sdhci/by-name.
You can do it from twrp, terminal as superuser (su) via dd  and vendor image on sd card >
dd if=/external_sd/vendor.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p51. Also try to flash dm-verity + forced-encryption patch.
3 - You can probably boot to eRecovery to recover latest stock system. Also flash the same patch with twrp and permissive kernel.


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes i can boot into twrp.
I used dd command interminal to copy vendor.img to /dev/mmcblk0p51 but vendor is unable to mount. Then i flashed vendor to vendor image still unable to mount vendor. Then i created symbolink by using "ln -s /dev/block/mmcblk0p51 vendor" it is still unable to mount
Update:
i have solved the problem by flashing full stock rom.
.. 
And please provide me the link of dm-verity+force encryption remover file
Update:
This is solved by flashing gaguga3.img and clicking fix encryption in advanced/tools


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 8, 2021)

Now my phones current vcersion is 8.0.0.166. when i flash permissive kernel phone struck in bootloops.
Update:
That is solved by adkcal.img in kernel


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 8, 2021)

Dayes said:


> hm so far I haven't experienced any bugs with nusantara besides some systemui crashing after starting up but once it crashes it shouldn't crash anymore currently using ancient os 5.2 atm

Click to collapse



can you please tell step by step to install ancient rom 5.2 on ldn-l21


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 8, 2021)

adeii said:


> 1 - Had you flashed vendor via fastboot? ( fastboot flash vendor vendor.img )
> 2 - Can you boot into twrp ?
> Since /vendor is symbolic link, you need to flash vendor image to /dev/block/mmcblk0p51.
> Or even full path /dev/block/platform/soc/7824900.sdhci/by-name.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have solved this problem. Now after flashing stock rom three strange things happen first is that my finger print is not showing in setting. Second is that auto brightness controll feature is gone. And third an android icon is showing as icon of my camera app. 
If they can work after installing custom rom and then please recomend me an A-only android 11 custom rom for ldn-l21.


----------



## harlodi (Aug 10, 2021)

is there an unofficial twrp build for LDN-L21 ? if so, can somebody link to the latest version ?


----------



## adeii (Aug 11, 2021)

harlodi said:


> is there an unofficial twrp build for LDN-L21 ? if so, can somebody link to the latest version ?

Click to collapse



Latest version is 3.5.2, using branch for android 9.
But you have to unlock bootloader first before any custom recovery.
And remember to flash it to recovery_ramdisk, not recovery.


----------



## marcnathan88 (Aug 12, 2021)

I have Huawei LDN-LX2 and I would like to learn how to flash it to fix the restart loop issue. I'd like to know where I can learn to do this and where to download the firmware and everything else I would need to flash my device

Thanks


----------



## harlodi (Aug 12, 2021)

adeii said:


> Latest version is 3.5.2, using brunch for android 9.
> But you have to unlock bootloader first before any custom recovery.
> And remember to flash it to recovery_ramdisk, not recovery.

Click to collapse



how do i unlock bootloader code then


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 21, 2021)

harlodi said:


> how do i unlock bootloader code then

Click to collapse



Just go to monestry of solutions and talk to admin via whatsapp he will guide you. Cost of unlock bootloader is only 5$


----------



## harlodi (Aug 21, 2021)

ok


Arsam javed said:


> Just go to monestry of solutions and talk to admin via whatsapp he will guide you. Cost of unlock bootloader is only 5$

Click to collapse



ok, but what is brunch? my phone has emui 8.0.0 and Android 8.0.0


----------



## Arsam javed (Aug 21, 2021)

harlodi said:


> ok
> 
> ok, but what is brunch? my phone has emui 8.0.0 and Android 8.0.0

Click to collapse



Brunch is a framework. It is not a concern in this case. You can flash twrp by using fastboot on an unlocked bootloader. 
Command to flash is

fastboot flash recovery_ramdisk "twrp image name" 
You should have minimal adb installed on your pc


----------



## adeii (Aug 25, 2021)

harlodi said:


> ok
> 
> ok, but what is brunch? my phone has emui 8.0.0 and Android 8.0.0

Click to collapse



Sorry for my typo. It is branch, not brunch (meal between breakfast and lunch).
There are 9.0 and 10.0 branches for TWRP 3.5.0+, so I use older for our phones. Since it works even for custom roms based upon A10 and A11, no need for other branch.
Do not consider emui/android version, it works on stock rom (emui 8.0). I am still on stock rom.


----------



## adeii (Aug 25, 2021)

harlodi said:


> how do i unlock bootloader code then

Click to collapse


MinistryOfSolution, if still works. You need 4 usd on Paypal, installed teamviewer and flexyhub.
He also use DC Unlocker and remotely read your bootloader unlock code.

Warning - reading code and then unlocking bootloader will ERASE all you user data on phone (data and internal storage partitions). Backup before any actions!

On the other hand, be happy with Huawei. 
Imagine you got Samsung Z Fold 3 ... with no working camera anymore:








						Samsung kills the cameras on the Galaxy Z Fold 3 if you unlock the bootloader
					

Unlocking the bootloader of the Samsung Galaxy Z Fold 3 reportedly breaks all the camera-related functionalities. Read on to know more!




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## Arsam javed (Sep 2, 2021)

adeii said:


> MinistryOfSolution, if still works. You need 4 usd on Paypal, installed teamviewer and flexyhub.
> He also use DC Unlocker and remotely read your bootloader unlock code.
> 
> Warning - reading code and then unlocking bootloader will ERASE all you user data on phone (data and internal storage partitions). Backup before any actions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Can yu plz provide me EFS file of Huawei Y7 Prime LDN-L21 c185


----------



## adeii (Sep 2, 2021)

Arsam javed said:


> Can yu plz provide me EFS file of Huawei Y7 Prime LDN-L21 c185

Click to collapse



I don't have it nor got that partition. EFS is board firmware, right?
Is that this ? You need https://www.miuibd.xyz/2021/01/idt-image-download-tool-v2009-idt-tool.html


----------



## Arsam javed (Sep 3, 2021)

adeii said:


> I don't have it nor got that partition. EFS is board firmware, right?
> Is that this ? You need https://www.miuibd.xyz/2021/01/idt-image-download-tool-v2009-idt-tool.

Click to collapse



Thanks, This worked. Now imei is NULL can you please provide me any solution


----------



## adeii (Sep 3, 2021)

Arsam javed said:


> Thanks, This worked. Now imei is NULL can you please provide me any solution

Click to collapse



Do you have back-up of any /modem partitions ? I calling on both sim slot works?


----------



## Arsam javed (Sep 3, 2021)

adeii said:


> Do you have back-up of any /modem partitions ? I calling on both sim slot works?

Click to collapse



No i have not backed up modem and calling is not working


----------



## adeii (Sep 3, 2021)

Arsam javed said:


> No i have not backed up modem and calling is not working

Click to collapse



Look at this post. U need /modem, /modemst1 and /modemst2, but this is for C432 and risky to flash. I suggest U to try eRecovery and to flash newest rom at the first.


----------



## adeii (Sep 11, 2021)

New stock update appeared for LDN-L21B C432 (8.0.0.159), last one was 8.0.0.151.

```
http://update.dbankcdn.com/download/data/pub_13/HWHOTA_hotaMigrate_900_9/d1/v3/beb9cc4fb2a94ad1bedd5e32386ff99b/full/update.zip
http://update.dbankcdn.com/download/data/pub_13/HWHOTA_hotaMigrate_900_9/d1/v3/beb9cc4fb2a94ad1bedd5e32386ff99b/full/public/update_data_full_public.zip
http://update.dbankcdn.com/download/data/pub_13/HWHOTA_hotaMigrate_900_9/d1/v3/beb9cc4fb2a94ad1bedd5e32386ff99b/full/LDN-L21B_hw_eu/update_full_LDN-L21B_hw_eu.zip
```


----------



## 雯hai (Nov 7, 2021)

@adeii

Bro.When I brush the GSI of Android 11 and 9, there's a problem with the brightness. The maximum brightness is still very dark. Android 10 is normal. Do you have any solutions?


----------



## B83C (Nov 11, 2021)

One stupid question, are LDN-LX2 and LDN-L21 the same? And is the firmware of one compatible with the other?


----------



## B83C (Nov 13, 2021)

Anyone tried this combination:
CAOS11 phh + Magisk v23.0 phh + adkcal kernel?
It doesn't seem to run well on my LDN LX2... (I see a lot of dumps from crashed process in dmesg, causing the device to lag very much)

I have attached the log below


----------



## adeii (Nov 16, 2021)

B83C said:


> One stupid question, are LDN-LX2 and LDN-L21 the same? And is the firmware of one compatible with the other?

Click to collapse



Kernel and /system are the same, i guess. Diff is in /vendor.
I you can try permissive kernel with no any further modds/addons 3.18.67
Update1:Try to update OpenGL and Vulkan drivers flashing this. Use [M]agisk flashable, so you could disable it if not works.


----------



## adeii (Nov 16, 2021)

雯hai said:


> @adeii
> 
> Bro.When I brush the GSI of Android 11 and 9, there's a problem with the brightness. The maximum brightness is still very dark. Android 10 is normal. Do you have any solutions?

Click to collapse



Maybe. Look for post-install or post-GSI install or overlay patches in this thread. There is some small flashable with fixed brightness.
Update1: like this.
Update2: edit /system/build.prop like Milan did.
Update3: or put this and reboot.


----------



## B83C (Nov 17, 2021)

Anyone facing off-screen battery draining issues on phh's treble roms?
I find mine with reduction of up to 10% overnight!
Current setup : CAOS 11  + (overlay + acdkal kernel) by @adeii



adeii said:


> Kernel and /system are the same, i guess. Diff is in /vendor.
> I you can try permissive kernel with no any further modds/addons 3.18.67
> Update1:Try to update OpenGL and Vulkan drivers flashing this. Use [M]agisk flashable, so you could disable it if not works.

Click to collapse



In fact, I tried to flash every single drivers but none worked on android R (phh treble). Instead, it keeps rebooting into recovery.


----------



## B83C (Nov 22, 2021)

adeii said:


> Maybe. Look for post-install or post-GSI install or overlay patches in this thread. There is some small flashable with fixed brightness.
> Update1: like this.
> Update2: edit /system/build.prop like Milan did.
> Update3: or put this and reboot.

Click to collapse


Would you mind rebuilding the overlay with higher brightness val?




it's quite low here...

Despite having installed the overlay in both system and vendor, I couldn't seem to set the brightness beyond a certain threshold in the system except sysfs.


----------



## B83C (Jan 7, 2022)

I am a bloody dumbass. The bootloader locked itself after I flashed my old emmc backups and now it couldn't be unlocked ( Idk why but I flashed some 'foreign' partitions on the phone before unlocking it with dc unlocker, and they have been deleted afterwards so I do not have any copy of which ..) Anyway to unlock the bootloader again? I have some backup.ab of the entire system but it doesn't help at all


----------



## adeii (Apr 14, 2022)

B83C said:


> I am a bloody dumbass. The bootloader locked itself after I flashed my old emmc backups and now it couldn't be unlocked ( Idk why but I flashed some 'foreign' partitions on the phone before unlocking it with dc unlocker, and they have been deleted afterwards so I do not have any copy of which ..) Anyway to unlock the bootloader again? I have some backup.ab of the entire system but it doesn't help at all

Click to collapse



I guess that you had saved unlocked code first time and that you could re-use it ?


----------



## Arsam javed (May 26, 2022)

I have bought  A new Phone named Infinix Hot 11S it is A/B Type. I tried to Find its Stoc Recovery So that i can make TWRP recovery for it but i am unable to find it. Either its name is changed or something else please look at the screen shot and tell me where it could be


----------



## B83C (Jul 26, 2022)

Hello, are you guys able to find the uart port on this device?


----------



## islamDZ202 (Nov 5, 2022)

hello guys i need help !
so i have auto restart problem on my LDN-LX2 i did backup files with Qfil tool and i have this questions :
1-how to make img file from bin file ( exemple want to make userdata.bin to userdata.img)
2-is userdata.img responsable of the personal data on phone ? 
3-when flashing can i edit xml programmer to skip userdata flashing or i remove the xml line  does that mean i can keep my data on phone?
4-if i remove userdata.img from flash folder can i skip flashing (userdata file ) using Qfil ?
5-how can i save my personel data with the qfil tool.
6-how i can use the qcfire without the smartcard or i dont know cause always make error smartcard missing .
here is an image , as you can see i only readdata and save it in bin extensions.


----------



## islamDZ202 (Nov 5, 2022)

hello guys ! I'm new to this field please help me 
i have the problem with LDN-LX2 another question is how to read this bin files i have been searching for this many times i didn't find an answer


----------



## islamDZ202 (Nov 5, 2022)

B83C said:


> Hello, are you guys able to find the uart port on this device?

Click to collapse



yes you can use EDL mode by using the testpoints search it


----------



## adeii (Tuesday at 11:15 PM)

Flash GSI images on /system, resizes your system partition.
I tried AOSP 10 on EMUI 8.0 system fall and got shrinked system partition from 2.1GB to 1.8GB and could not restore previous system.
System part, No.54 got "new parts" like prevs, prevas, prev.  as part 55,56,57,58 and userdata got number 59 (originaly 55). So, I got to delete those new part 54-59 and make as one system 54.
Manual is got from other site:
`You must have TWRP installed, a USB connected smartphone and ADB, fastboot on PC:

Get parted and gdisk from here

Reboot in recovery mode

adb reboot recovery
Push gdisk and parted

adb push parted /
adb push gdisk /
chmod 777 ./parted
chmod 777 ./gdisk
With parted, resize the data partition. In my case, it is 55 and we resize from 24.8G to 24G

adb shell
umount /data 
parted /dev/block/mmc0blk0
resizepart 55 24G
Now exit from parted and open gdisk

umount /system
gdisk  /dev/block/mmc0blk0
d #delete, select the system partition, in my case is 54
n #new,I select the new size of 3G for my system partition and 0700 as fsid
od 3506176 do 9043967
w #write
Now, reopen with parted and rename the partition 54 as system

Reboot in recovery mode from TWRP or ADB

adb reboot recovery
The command

fdisk -l /dev/block/mmc0blk0
must report correct sizes

Now, create the ext4fs

make_ext4fs /dev/block/mmc0blk0p54
Resize the fs

umount /system||echo ok
e2fsck -f /dev/block/mmcblk0p54
resize2fs /dev/block/mmcblk0p54
Eventually, correct the /etc/fstab. The command mount /system must complete successfully. With TWRP, try to wipe the partitions data, system, etc. The command must complete successfully.

Install Android ROM or recover from a backup.
----
I see my Lineage OS image resize automatically the partition to 1G (sic!) so I'm trying this workaround:

Install Lineage OS
Reboot and wait for Android OS
Reboot in TWRP
Resize the partition
Install the other zips`


----------



## simbiyot (Today at 7:30 PM)

is there a rom for (lineageos) for huawei y7 2018 ldn-l01? Thank you...? adeii


----------

